# GrowLab 80 - G13 Pineapple Express ... [200w T5 veg / 400w HPS flower]



## Sr. Verde (Mar 25, 2012)

Welcome back 

I've stepped it up since https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/485817-2x2x5-grow-lab-reserva-privada.html ... Got a "real" gasketed hood, 6 inch ducting.. 400w bulb and ballast... and a bigger inline fan!  Happy camper over here... IF i can pull it off


The ventilation isn't hooked up, I need to get a 6 inch to 5 inch ducting adapter, to get a hose outside of the tent. The vent holes in the GL80 are 5 inches, and my ducting is 6 inches... First challenge!  Woohoo!







The specs on the tent are:

GL 80 2'7x2'7x5'11

400w Hortilux Super HPS

Yield Master II supreme 6 inch reflector

330cfm Max Fan 6 Inches

Using Fox Farms Ocean Forest, with about 40% perlite... Then using Fox Farms Nutrients.. Grow Big, Big Bloom, & Tiger bloom... Supplementing with Bio-Weed (cold processed kelp), & Cal Mag


G13 labs Pineapple Express... Feminized genetics


----------



## Sr. Verde (Mar 25, 2012)

Day 1 Veg....







I initially germinated two seeds... one cracked wide open with a nice taproot...So I planted it and dubbed it #1.. 

#1






the second seed I germinated along with #1 cracked, but no tap root emerged.. So after I planted #1, I germinated a 3rd seed, and planted it... It sprouted a tap root, and was planted... Thus, the resulting plant will be known as #2.  

#2






So #2 has emerged, and shed it's shell.. A day behind #1... But they are both cute... and have great potental  





+sub for the ride


----------



## bostoner (Mar 25, 2012)

I'll sub along. I got one of these beans at home and plan on starting it fairly soon. Looks like a nice clean setup. Happy Growing!


----------



## Someguy15 (Mar 25, 2012)

Hell yeah man, here for some PE. Love her so much myself. Always gotta have a little pines around lol


----------



## Sr. Verde (Mar 25, 2012)

bostoner said:


> I'll sub along. I got one of these beans at home and plan on starting it fairly soon. Looks like a nice clean setup. Happy Growing!


Awesome! Yeah I have a few pineapple express freebies too... These beans came out of pineapple express seed packs though

I can't wait to get my setup up and running correctly  




Someguy15 said:


> Hell yeah man, here for some PE. Love her so much myself. Always gotta have a little pines around lol


I had a pack of some pineapple express a few years back... From what I recall it was pretty much like Maui Wowie... What do you think about that?

Also what kind of stretch can I expect?  I'd love some tips! Thanks


----------



## Someguy15 (Mar 25, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> I had a pack of some pineapple express a few years back... From what I recall it was pretty much like Maui Wowie... What do you think about that?
> 
> Also what kind of stretch can I expect?  I'd love some tips! Thanks


Similar bud structure, but my maui is much more dense. 

Tips are clean the bottoms a bit more aggressively then with kush strains, it can make airy buds down there. Make sure you have a good support structure, sometimes shes too heavy for her own branches. You can expect a medium stretch. Should be considerably less then the headband.


----------



## Gastanker (Mar 26, 2012)

Subbed  Can't wait to see what ridiculous yield you pull off a 400w.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Mar 26, 2012)

Someguy15 said:


> Similar bud structure, but my maui is much more dense.
> 
> Tips are clean the bottoms a bit more aggressively then with kush strains, it can make airy buds down there. Make sure you have a good support structure, sometimes shes too heavy for her own branches. You can expect a medium stretch. Should be considerably less then the headband.


I think I had 2.5x-3x stretch with the headband... Are you saying to veg them bitches out to about a foot then?


----------



## Someguy15 (Mar 26, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> I think I had 2.5x-3x stretch with the headband... Are you saying to veg them bitches out to about a foot then?


Yessir. Veg atleast 3-6 more in then the headband.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Mar 26, 2012)

I vegged my PE for 2 months. 3 and 5gal pots. The kief is remarkably potent. I'm still growing clones of it. 1000w HPS. With a six ft lightrail for bigger footprint.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Mar 26, 2012)

Someguy15 said:


> Yessir. Veg atleast 3-6 more in then the headband.




Cool! Should be real interesting then ... Do you think 200w is enough for veg or should i add some more?


----------



## Sr. Verde (Mar 26, 2012)

Day 2


#1






Saw #2 standing up with the seed still on... So I pulled the seed off and misted them with water... 







Then I noticed this little film on the seedling.. So I tried to scrape it off, then I pinched and pulled off this clear shell and the cotyledon sprung out


----------



## Someguy15 (Mar 27, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> Cool! Should be real interesting then ... Do you think 200w is enough for veg or should i add some more?


Sounds like plenty to me, that's 50w/sq ft. I'm still curious to see you pull this 400 hps off in there lol. Smallest area I used a 400 was twice the size of the Gl60.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Mar 27, 2012)

Someguy15 said:


> Sounds like plenty to me, that's 50w/sq ft. I'm still curious to see you pull this 400 hps off in there lol. Smallest area I used a 400 was twice the size of the Gl60.



pfft... Right! 

At least some one is with me, I'm curious as to whether I can pull it off too... The headspace is already SOOO tight, even though its WAY bigger than the gl60.. (i'm using a gl80) the equipment takes up an impressive amount of room..

The ducting pushes out the sides a good amount, if I can give the hood good travel then we will be straight, just keep them short and stout...

What distance should I keep an air cooled 400w at? I kept my 250w at around 10 inches average and that was perfect.


----------



## Someguy15 (Mar 27, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> pfft... Right!
> 
> At least some one is with me, I'm curious as to whether I can pull it off too... The headspace is already SOOO tight, even though its WAY bigger than the gl60.. (i'm using a gl80) the equipment takes up an impressive amount of room..
> 
> ...


8-12. 12 being more ideal 8 being the min imo. I did have a PE bud mashed into the light (glass) under my 600w one round and it was fine lol Just a bit of burn and rot I cut it out rest of the nug was monster, like 30+g lol


----------



## Sr. Verde (Mar 27, 2012)

Niceeee! 


I'm pumped... Going to hit the hydro store for the 6"to5"... should I foil tape the ducting to the adapter, or clamp it with a ducting clamp? I'm thinking about fitting it in the sleeve


----------



## Matchbox (Mar 30, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> Cool! Should be real interesting then ... Do you think 200w is enough for veg or should i add some more?


More than enough, I veg 3-7 plants in a small space with a 90w LED 

Nice grow, checked out your others too, all pretty good!

PE is a great strain, so easy grows fast and fat nugs, I got a good yield (a touch over an oz) from a single, sick, bugged screwed over plant.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Apr 1, 2012)

Day 8






So yeah... Been pretty much ignoring them!  

Been watering with plain 7.8 filtered water (didn't ph correct, & know thats the ph)..

Either tomorrow or the next day I'll hit them with 6.6 ph water, with kelp, and small dose cal mag, and very very small dose grow big... I want to get these girls started early... Should blow their minds... Growing roots LOVE a nice kelp soak.. I've seen plants literally double over night... I well foliar feed later in veg , with the 200w floro I shouldn't have issues with burns.. I'm thinking kelp foliar spray 

Did you know I love kelp? me & kelp are homies 

Also, managed to get my wacky setup all hooked up.... The max fan is running on setting 1 of 3... and it's sucking in the walls pretty well... Flip that sucker to 3 and the walls flex in like 6 inches ... I think I will use setting 2 on hot days... Man I love 6 inch ducting, much better temps. Not to mention I think the new, nice hood makes a huge difference in air flow.


----------



## Matchbox (Apr 2, 2012)

Looks pretty sweet to me!

Are you in soil? PH isn't too important anyway as the soil itself acts as a buffer so it doesn't mess the plants up, I've never PH'd for soil or passive hydro and still done good (imo)


----------



## Sr. Verde (Apr 2, 2012)

Yep I'm in soil... But my plants won't survive on non Ph'd water..

If I kept up the 7.8 water my plants would start looking super deficient in about a month.. Nute lockout! Happened to my first grow that i didnt ph.. They LOVE phd water  lol I can just tell they get extra perky .


----------



## Matchbox (Apr 2, 2012)

Fair enough, I've never had that problem in my area and I have quite hard water.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Apr 2, 2012)

Yeah some people just have decent water, some have shitty.. Maybe your water isn't as bad as you think? The water in my area is notoriously terrible, the public water at least. Full of dust and dirt and grime.. Though I am using a brita filter on the tap.. It doesn't do a _whole lot_ but it does remove the flouride, and chlorene.. The water still comes off the tap at 7.8, which is like a full pH above optimal level, and I think it throws the soil out of wack, and the nutes in the water just don't do well... So I find pHing the water, and flushing every month and a half or so keeps the roots and soil really healthy and the foliage responds to that..


You might have hard water but you might have a decent pH? Ever measure your water off the tap?


----------



## Ge7Som3 (Apr 2, 2012)

Subbed!!


----------



## Matchbox (Apr 3, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> Yeah some people just have decent water, some have shitty.. Maybe your water isn't as bad as you think? The water in my area is notoriously terrible, the public water at least. Full of dust and dirt and grime.. Though I am using a brita filter on the tap.. It doesn't do a _whole lot_ but it does remove the flouride, and chlorene.. The water still comes off the tap at 7.8, which is like a full pH above optimal level, and I think it throws the soil out of wack, and the nutes in the water just don't do well... So I find pHing the water, and flushing every month and a half or so keeps the roots and soil really healthy and the foliage responds to that..
> 
> 
> You might have hard water but you might have a decent pH? Ever measure your water off the tap?


Can't say I have actually, I don't have any meters... going into hydro with no meters... sounds like a plan lol XD

Keep up the good work anyways, your other grows looked damn ridiculous so I'm sure the PE will treat you nice, she's a beast for nutes!


----------



## Sr. Verde (Apr 3, 2012)

Day 10 today... The soil was pretty dry... Watered with ___ /gal @ pH 6.6

8mL bioweed (kelp)
3.5mL Fox Farms Grow Big
4mL CalMag

Also added an additional 100w t5... So we are up to 200w now, 100w over each plant.

#1






#2






Now lets watch them blow up . I love adding kelp to the rootzone of a cannabis plant thats about to take off.. It just grows so dang fast. & I'm really excited as you folks tout this as an agressive vegger ..



I _will_ be topping these ladies at the first node. Unless someone recommends to not do so with the Pineapple Express? I'm pretty sure I heard it responds well to topping..


----------



## Someguy15 (Apr 3, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> Day 10 today... The soil was pretty dry... Watered with ___ /gal @ pH 6.6
> 
> 8mL bioweed (kelp)
> 3.5mL Fox Farms Grow Big
> ...


It does respond well to topping, but I'd wait for the third node, maybe fourth. She's naturally pretty bushy so there's no need to rush it and stunt growth. On my clones I usually don't even top them that's how much they bush. Others like blue mistic require double topping and LST to accomplish the same shape.


----------



## Matchbox (Apr 4, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> I _will_ be topping these ladies at the first node. Unless someone recommends to not do so with the Pineapple Express? I'm pretty sure I heard it responds well to topping..


Do the uncle ben's top for 4 main colas makes her ridonkulous XD but yes responds well (had a mutant one that I topped for 4 main colas and got 7!)


----------



## Sr. Verde (Apr 4, 2012)

Hmm, I've always had good results for two main tops, with training letting the middle tops come up through.

I have another 9 pineapple express seeds... I can try a few of those with four nodes... but these three we will do two  Also, I'm trying to rush these girls - try not to take too much time.... and get onto some NEW genetics... I'm trying to get these girls chopped within the next 70-80 days.


& Yes I was not topping today, I'm waiting for the new growth on that branch to start moving along before I remove the upper growth... Me and uncle ben top the same


----------



## C.Indica (Apr 4, 2012)

Why don't you use big bloom already?


----------



## Sr. Verde (Apr 5, 2012)

IDK

I forgot. 

I need to buy fresh nutes too, the big bloom is solidifying on me, and I'm mostly out of all of them... Will just use the old lumpy nutes on my peppers and blueberries..


----------



## Sr. Verde (Apr 5, 2012)

Day 12






Topped them early in the AM






The kelp did them well so far, the new nodes will likely be pretty fat by like day 16.. Yes they are small as most of you will say  but they'll be fine just watch. They should have a decent root structure now.... They will grow faster too. this is how i top 












200w fluorescent..


----------



## C.Indica (Apr 8, 2012)

I know I took a lot of heat on my pruning thread,
but you could have just cut the branches out, and left the fan leaves behind for the photosynthesis.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Apr 9, 2012)

i just remove it all... I don't worry too much about so few leaves.. I'm more worried about the growth auxin being redistributed.. Leaves grow back fast


----------



## Someguy15 (Apr 9, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> i just remove it all... I don't worry too much about so few leaves.. I'm more worried about the growth auxin being redistributed.. Leaves grow back fast


Auxin is produced by the growth tip. Removing only the tip will accomplish what you want without cutting all sugar production to the roots. Yes they will recover, but removing a shitload of growth isn't helpful in any way.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Apr 9, 2012)

Someguy15 said:


> Auxin is produced by the growth tip. Removing only the tip will accomplish what you want without cutting all sugar production to the roots. Yes they will recover, but removing a shitload of growth isn't helpful in any way.



But if the leaves are attached to the stalk, which is above the first true node... how would I remove it without affecting fan leaves..

Unless you are talking about pinching, instead of completely removing the growth? Which would be FIMMING, instead of topping.. Which I don't practice..

I don't know I just took 6 dabs..


----------



## Sr. Verde (Apr 9, 2012)

Day 16...







Ladies are starting to come out of the stress and thrive again.. Should be growing some really nice foliage this week..

Will be watering with some minor nutes and a good dose of kelp. Going to let them veg out for a bit then transfer to their final pots.


----------



## Gastanker (Apr 9, 2012)

Looking good. Super fast recovery on that top one.


----------



## C.Indica (Apr 10, 2012)

Double that, rediculous recovery.
My plants stall for days when I do that shit.

You take a very small pair of scissors,or a razor blade,
and remove the "branches" that you don't want, while leaving behind it'scorresponding leaf.

If you remove all growth points above what you want, it won't create new ones out of nowhere.

With the exception of very large tree like plants, and I have no idea why or how they create new branches out of nowhere.


----------



## Someguy15 (Apr 10, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> But if the leaves are attached to the stalk, which is above the first true node... how would I remove it without affecting fan leaves..
> 
> Unless you are talking about pinching, instead of completely removing the growth? Which would be FIMMING, instead of topping.. Which I don't practice..
> 
> I don't know I just took 6 dabs..


This method @ 5mins. You remove the tip and leave the leaves. lol kinda a tongue twister.

[video=youtube;KgosxsvGpeE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KgosxsvGpeE[/video]


----------



## Sr. Verde (Apr 10, 2012)

C.Indica said:


> Double that, rediculous recovery.
> My plants stall for days when I do that shit.
> 
> You take a very small pair of scissors,or a razor blade,
> ...



Ridiculous recovery? I felt it was a little slow.. Especially #2. But worth it none the less.. but that's topping for you.. high stress training..


As far as the recovery, it's all in the kelp! I'm waking up a little early tomorrow to hit em with the kelp . They will love it!


----------



## Gastanker (Apr 10, 2012)

Ah, kelp, the wonder treatment. I'm thinking of writing one of my genetics papers on the precursor of ethylene, 1-Aminocyclopropane-l- carboxylic Acid (ACC), which is found in kelp. Yeah for natural plant growth regulators!


----------



## Sr. Verde (Apr 10, 2012)

I seriously attribute a lot of awesomeness of my nuggets to the kelp.. Call me crazy but I feel like it really denses up those nuggets, really gets the plant going at full efficiency. It's almost like greasing the gears..

And I'm glad you are so well educated in the area of kelp gastanker .. I don't know a lot about the chemistry, I just know there are literally dozens of different enzymes acids and growth auxins.. Helps my roots grow, blows up my foliage, and keeps my flowers tight, dense, and heavy... Whats not to love?

Stuff like kelp is what makes me continually lean more into organics, and soil over hydroponics... Why would I want to add a bunch of chemicals to a water tank, when I could add natural things like batshit, worm shit, and kelp in my soil to get fat frosty oil covered nuggets.  Makes me really take pride in my crop too, when I know I'm using natural things like kelp sourced across the world.


----------



## Gastanker (Apr 10, 2012)

Organics give me a boner. To be honest I know near nothing about kelp which is why I want to write my paper on it  Hearing too much good stuff to be out of the loop. I'll share as I learn.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Apr 10, 2012)

Are you using kelp at least? 

I first heard it was a quiet garden secret, so I quietly employed it and studied it - now I love it and shout such declarations from the top of my lungs for all to hear . Figureatively.


----------



## Gastanker (Apr 10, 2012)

Yes, of course I use it.  Alfalfa meal as well as it contains the PGR triacontanol.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Apr 10, 2012)

Do you add that to your soil mix before you plant? I considered adding the powdered kelp and some other stuff to my soil before I plant. 


grow note: fed today with 15mL big bloom, 5mL grow big, 5mL bio weed, 4mL cal-mag.. pH @ 6.5


----------



## Gastanker (Apr 10, 2012)

Yes, it all gets amended directly into the soil. I really should start spraying with a kelp/alfalfa meal tea as well though. In the soil you get all of the NPK as well as the PGRs but the PGRs to a lesser degree and more slowly than foliar feeding. On the other hand foliar feeding delivers pretty much zero of the NPK (unless aerated with bennies for long periods of time at a fairly stable warm temp pre use), but delivers the PGRs very efficiently. Although I've been seeing this weird "100% water soluble" premineralized kelp meal recently. It costs a fortune though; ~$20/lb versus the regular stuff which is $1.20/lb.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Apr 11, 2012)

I've never been much of a foliar sprayer besides the occasional kelp or cal mag.. I'm going to have to check out some of your journals though a little more in depth now


----------



## Gastanker (Apr 11, 2012)

Uh oh, another possible critic  if interested, my last decent grow is summarized on post #740, or the bottom of page 74 at 10 posts per page (duh). After that was my move and now I'm just starting up again with things a bit different.


----------



## C.Indica (Apr 15, 2012)

My headbands froze when Itopped them, and I left twice as much foliage asyou did.
My #2 turned out male, My #1 (Looks like your #2) is afemale.

Got two midget overflow clones test flowering.
Just because Ihad the spare CFLs from ages past haha.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Apr 16, 2012)

Gastanker said:


> Uh oh, another possible critic  if interested, my last decent grow is summarized on post #740, or the bottom of page 74 at 10 posts per page (duh). After that was my move and now I'm just starting up again with things a bit different.


Nah not a critic! I'm down with it... Just personally I don't have enough time to devote to mixing up foliar sprays, and hitting them with lights off.. Also, I don't have enough plants  I only get through like 1/8 of a liter and my plants are wet 



C.Indica said:


> My headbands froze when Itopped them, and I left twice as much foliage asyou did.
> My #2 turned out male, My #1 (Looks like your #2) is afemale.
> 
> Got two midget overflow clones test flowering.
> Just because Ihad the spare CFLs from ages past haha.



Dang I'm sorry.. Good luck on the female... Worst comes to worse you should just pick up some feminized seeds..reserva privada headband ----- I strongly approve.. The medication is SUPER strong, super skunky.!


----------



## Sr. Verde (Apr 16, 2012)

Day 23 from seed








 this was #2 11 days ago...


----------



## Gastanker (Apr 16, 2012)

wow, that must have been some root structure under those juvenile leaves because they just went crazy in the past week and a half.


----------



## JHock08 (Apr 16, 2012)

Yeah, whats your secret? Seriously, is it the kelp? Cuz those things have blown up! Nice work.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Apr 16, 2012)

I sort of forgot about them for a few days.. They were pretty dry when I got back from a 2 day camping trip! Love to know while your out there in the mountains, they're in the tent under the lights... Growin' 


The kelp DOES do wonders for the roots, and the amount of growth. Especially at the inital stages!

I foliar fed #2 today, and tried not to spray #1.. Hopefully that will give #2 an edge to catch up with #1! I must blame gastanker for my decision to foliar spray them with kelp .


----------



## ProAce (Apr 16, 2012)

hey sr verde your grow looks freaking great cant wait to see them grow.


----------



## C.Indica (Apr 18, 2012)

Man I just cant find it in me to top anymore after stunting those headbands.
I've decided I'd ratherjust grow shit straight up..


----------



## Sr. Verde (Apr 18, 2012)

I don't know what would have happened that stunted your headbands... I mean you were dealing with bagseed but it's a plant.. It should recover after you remove growth just like any other plant.. I did it with my chili peppers this year and even they were fine.


----------



## JHock08 (Apr 19, 2012)

Question for Sr. Verde, how long or how much growth did you let pass before you started your regular nute schedule? Thanks.


----------



## colerbear (Apr 19, 2012)

NIce lookin ladies, got 2 growing right now about a month from seed. Mine are exploding under a 400w mh. Very quick vegger


----------



## Sr. Verde (Apr 19, 2012)

JHock08 said:


> Question for Sr. Verde, how long or how much growth did you let pass before you started your regular nute schedule? Thanks.


Hmm tough question actually 

I gradually brought the nutes up from like 1/8 strength to 1/1 (full strength).. Over like 8 waterings.. I did the first 3 waterings with plain water, and let the fox farms ocean forest nutes get used up in the soil.. Then I started adding super light doses.. For instance one of my inital feedings was like 3mL Grow Big per gal ... I just get the feeling that the plants would rather have 1/8 strength from the start, slowly increasing... Rather than just starting off with 1/3 strength 3 weeks into veg after only using plain water. So far it seems like the ladies agree! No burns, and they are growing like hell.

Basically - I'm just used to when a plant starts to need food, and made sure I was feeding them enough for them to stay healthy green a week before that. They are pretty nice and healthy now, I'm nearly to full strength veg-phase feedings.


I just fed yesteday.. with /gal

Grow Big 12mL
Big Bloom 20mL
BioWeed 6mL
CalMag 8mL
pH @ 6.5


----------



## Sr. Verde (Apr 22, 2012)

Day 29 today

started zip tie training on #1.. will do the same on #2 shortly..


Going to transplant to final pots tomorrow... veg them hard, screen them up.. turn on the 400hps on 12/12 and watch them goooooo.! They are looking healthier and healthier each day - very vigorous strain! 













zip ties


----------



## colerbear (Apr 22, 2012)

Are you just laying?


----------



## Sr. Verde (Apr 22, 2012)

Laying?.......


----------



## colerbear (Apr 22, 2012)

Sorry lst ?


----------



## Sr. Verde (Apr 24, 2012)

Low Stress Training... Ahh...

Yes, always training and bending.. Always!

I'm going to throw a simple plastic screen up in there once the plants get more than a few inches from the ground.. I'd say I'm about half way through veg right now, if not slightly past that. Hopefully from here on I can just push these girls and watch them blow up... I'll buy a 400w MH, to slap in my hood, if the 200w floro isn't enough power!


----------



## Sr. Verde (Apr 24, 2012)

Day 31 today (technically begins in a few hours)

Transplanted, from their first small pots... Into their final large pots..

To be honest I've never worked with these pots, so they are new to me. Slightly larger than I'm used to. 5 gals it says... my old ones were 10.5Liters.... I'm hoping the plant will be able to fill up the new soil with some firm roots over the next 2-3 weeks.. 

I will take it another month MAX for veg, then flip the 400w HPS on for around 55 days and hope we can pull some weight! I will find out in about 2 weeks if the 200w floro is enough veg light for these girls! They seem to be vegging more vigorously each day, and starting to smell like some top shelf cannabis..


----------



## JHock08 (Apr 26, 2012)

Sr. Verde, when you topped, did you cut, break, or pinch? Also, do you plan on doing topping/FIMming again? Thx.,


----------



## Sr. Verde (Apr 27, 2012)

I clipped the top growth above the first true node to produce two tops.....

Not topping again, vegging for a couple more weeks then going 12/12 under 400w HPS


----------



## Sr. Verde (Apr 27, 2012)

I clipped the top growth above the first true node to produce two tops.....

Not topping again, vegging for a couple more weeks then going 12/12 under 400w HPS


----------



## Sr. Verde (Apr 27, 2012)

Day 34... Doing good so far, pretty much on schedule I'd say.












#2 is a triploid.. + some weird mutated leaves from it.. Oh well












They are starting to get vigorous in their veg, I will drop back to half strength nutes for a bit until they really need it. They have fresh soil to get into now.

Will do some algae foliar spray/soil soak to get the roots to fill out that pot a little faster.


----------



## Someguy15 (Apr 27, 2012)

comin along nice verde


----------



## jacknpurp (Apr 28, 2012)

Looks good man, I have the same strain currently in my grow of 6 different strains at 25 days, and it is the second strongest/largest so far. Couple questions if you don't mind..

1. Where do you get this 'kelp'? is it powder or what? brand/where you can buy?

2. How have you kept your pH stable? 

I just had a problem last week, where I would lower the pH to around 6.5 since I'm in soil, yet the run off was testing at 5.2! Plants were showing signs of trouble, so I started flushing them like crazy and still took tons of gallons just to get them back up to 6.5. Some are still at 6.2 or so but I don't want to overwater everyday as I give them at least 4-5 days to dry out between watering. I'm thinking that the previous 3-4 waterings since I used a pH lower everytime to get it to 6.5, it has built up each time and lowered the soil overall to 5.0-5.2 which was killing my plants? you think?


----------



## Someguy15 (Apr 28, 2012)

Possible, also peat moss tends to go acidic after a little use, and most soils are composed of peat. The lesson learned is you can't just ph your water to 6.5 and let it ride. I would b checking the run off at least once a week to make sure it's where you want it.


----------



## Ge7Som3 (Apr 30, 2012)

Lookin Great!


----------



## Sr. Verde (Apr 30, 2012)

Someguy15 said:


> comin along nice verde


Thanks man! I think so too. 




jacknpurp said:


> Looks good man, I have the same strain currently in my grow of 6 different strains at 25 days, and it is the second strongest/largest so far. Couple questions if you don't mind..
> 
> 1. Where do you get this 'kelp'? is it powder or what? brand/where you can buy?
> 
> ...


Hey man, first, congrats on the grow . Sounds like fun!

1. Kelp, from the ocean .. AKA seaweed... No but seriously.. There are a lot of products out there from what I've seen, ranging from liquids to add to your nutes/foliar sprays all the way to powders that you mix in with your soil. There used to be a really good thread on RIU that I can no longer find about KELP, with information on whats in it, and what the best kind is... From my recollection, there are good and bad kelps to use, however mostly all kelp.. for-PLANT products are ascophyllum nodosum.. If you look closely, some products contain it in small amounts already- such as GROW BIG by Fox Farms..

Personally I use a product called, "Bio-Weed" from GO (general organics).. I just went for 100% kelp, organic, to add to my nutrients. This stuff is a green muck, 5mL per gallon is the highest dose on the bottle. Just thick, seaweed. Makes the grow /soil smell like the ocean, because of the seaweed. Very pleasant, actually.

You want cold processed kelp, the kelp that is processed ASAP as to capture all the growth hormones, auxins and etc. Seaweed is naturally high the plant chemicals required for growth - which is why seaweed grows like HELL (see: california kelp fields, 100ft long reeds of kelp). By grinding that stuff up and processing it cold we can then add it to our soil, and cover our roots with natural hormones that makes the roots/cannabis grow like hell .

That's a pretty basic outline of what kelp is/does, I'm no scientist, just regurgitating what I've read /heard and believed to be true.


2. Honestly, I sort of wing my pH. I water with water that has been pH balanced to be in the proper pH range, then *I just assume that the pH buffers in my Fox Farms Soil will keep my pH steady if I keep watering with 6.3-6.8.* (not to totally go against someguy 15 below me LMAO)..

However, last round when I started bumping up my Fox Farms nutes (tiger bloom and big bloom) I started to notice some deficiencies, very very SLIGHT that didn't affect the crop whatsoever, however the def. did kind of fry up some foliage. Maybe 5-15%. -==-

This made me realize that the Fox Farms line was way more acidic than I was used to, and that I needed to flush my soil every once in a while to clear out all the dissolved salts when using Fox Farms nutes in high amounts. You see, last crop was my first time using the fox farms lineup, and I plan on using it again this run. This leaf burn occured about 40-50 days into _flowering_, with me never have flushed the soil, even after 50 days of veg. So my soil was probably about as acidic as it would ever get. As a note I measured my pH runoff at like 5.3 initally, after 3 gals of fresh water @ 7.0pH , it was at like 6.1 and that was cool with me, and the plants seemed fine. I figured my soil would be slightly more acidic than my nutrient solution anyway, and I just kept feeding with 6.8 pHd water figuring they would average somewhere from 6.3-6.5 once it settled into the soil.



Someguy15 said:


> Possible, also peat moss tends to go acidic after a little use, and most soils are composed of peat. The lesson learned is you can't just ph your water to 6.5 and let it ride. I would b checking the run off at least once a week to make sure it's where you want it.


Yeah, like I said above I don't really do that and don't have many problems. Not to be a dick, or claim to know the right way, but it just works for me. But different strokes for different folks, I always say. Not saying I don't ever have a problem, I just don't have consistent problems and my soil runoff is between 5-6 at any given time that I measure it..


*To everybody* - my BASIC recommendations for growing are: A decent pH meter (electrode replaceable, and reads to .01. Mine is both and cost $45), pH up/pH Down, CalMag, GOOD soil, & lastly some type of filtered water. Using all those, it's pretty easy to control the variables. City water sucks - flouride, chlorene. I use a brita filter on the tap, and it gets rid of those terrible chemicals. The pH meter lets you know your measurements are reliable, Calmag adds the essental micronutrients that is the MOST COMMON deficiency BACK into your water (once your filter takes it out), good soil keeps the pH steady, and you know its bug free. Everything else after that should be personal preference .



Ge7Som3 said:


> Lookin Great!


Thanks!


----------



## jacknpurp (May 2, 2012)

I appreciate the detailed response! I'm using FF nutes but I'm going to see if the store has that Bio Weed. Thanks

I just noticed the pineapple express is getting some dark red stems. Some of my others are showing a little red, but the pineapple is dark red down all the fan leaf stems. You ever have that problem?


----------



## C.Indica (May 3, 2012)

My Headband has some intense vigor.
Trichomes are super thick already on new growth, at day 11.

I might do a round of these seeds if my pheno turns out to be stellar.


----------



## JHock08 (May 3, 2012)

Sr. Verde, would yo say it's necessary to use a cal-mag supplement if you're not noticing any deficiencies?


----------



## Sr. Verde (May 4, 2012)

This is from yesterday, day 39..

Contemplating picking up a 400w MH to speed things up.


----------



## Sr. Verde (May 7, 2012)

Day 44 from seed

Putting the screen up today, and training all the branches down... They really got big recently, hoping they will be even bigger by day 55... will flower 55-60 days in, going to veg as much as I possibly can.


edit: finally got pictures up

chillin, had no love for a while






pulling #1's branches down for the first time (got really lazy)






screened up






grow mode












full tent... notice the 400w sitting ominously above, ready to go


----------



## Sr. Verde (May 10, 2012)

Day 47. 

Just made some tie downs tighter, clipped and fed them..

/gal

20mL Grow Big
25mL Big Bloom
7mL Bio Weed
10mL Cal Mag

First full feeding in their big pots, didn't want to overdo before it because I know the FFOF already had some nutes in there. Should be happy now .


They definitely could use some more light at this point, but they will have to deal with the 200w they have for now. Next run I'll have a 400w MH to use for the last 2 weeks of veg.

I plan to veg for 1 more week then hit them with the 400w HPS. Going from 16,000 lumens (200w floro) to 55,000 lumens (HPS)


----------



## RL420 (May 10, 2012)

Amazing. +rep and ill be here to watch your girls until the end


----------



## Sr. Verde (May 11, 2012)

Thanks man! I've felt sort of alone in this journal so far  good to know someone will be enjoying it too!

I still keep the journal so I can see what day I did what on , and figure maybe someone will stumble upon it and learn something new!





On another note..

I'm SO excited to fill this tent out, I think it will get pretty crazy, I have at least 25 tops growing on each plant right now, and thats what I finished with on my last grow 70 days into flower.  This 400w HPS is going to do so much work!


Also, I'm really happy I found an oscillating fan that fits in my tent, I'm growing the plants around it, and have this thing circulating fresh air underneath the canopy. Really makes a difference for the temperatures. Also the plants are really liking the moving air all over them, they seem a lot happier and seem like they are transpiring a little more readily and consistently.. I'm certainly a happy verde with my oscillating fan!

[youtube]u45rMdLodK4[/youtube]


----------



## RL420 (May 11, 2012)

I also use a 400w, this baby can pump out some serious colas, i was thinking about upgrading to a 600 though soon. Not too sure how people can achieve 1gpw with a 400, whats your average ?


----------



## Sr. Verde (May 11, 2012)

I pulled 230g on a 250w HPS for flower, and 100w floro for veg --- with the same technique/feed schedule, and 2 gallon pots... For this run I'm in 5 gallon pots with a 400w


----------



## Sr. Verde (May 11, 2012)

This is from day 70 on my last run... Reserva privada headband.. 70 day flower, under 250w hps after 100w floro veg. 2 plants in 2 gal pots SCROG . Also in gl60, 2x2x5.3


----------



## bombasticson (May 11, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> Day 47.
> 
> Just made some tie downs tighter, clipped and fed them..
> 
> ...


Where do you get the netting for that scrog


----------



## Sr. Verde (May 11, 2012)

I picked it up at my local hydro store... It's called "Hortitrellis" it was like $10 for 5x more than I needed .. I really should make my own net with PVC and twine but I'm too lazy and the Hortitrellis is fast/easy to set up .


----------



## Sr. Verde (May 14, 2012)

Day 50.. The screen is starting to fill up with foliage, which is good as I have been doing some heavy pruning to get ready for 12/12. Some of the stragglers are coming up the middle very healthy.. Glad to be squeezing some lower branches up to the top before 12/12.. This should be fun, I hear these stretch 2x... So we will see, should be quite jungley in there I hope! They seem to be pretty healthy with the 200w despite slowed growth. The new nodes are pretty compact, just slow to grow.


----------



## bombasticson (May 16, 2012)

Real nice job man


----------



## Defuzed (May 16, 2012)

I really wanna do a ScroG outside but not sure if it will make a huge difference?


----------



## Sr. Verde (May 17, 2012)

Defuzed said:


> I really wanna do a ScroG outside but not sure if it will make a huge difference?


You could definitely put a little screen to start your plants off, to distribute the growth more evenly so you can get more even branching and growth. But I don't think it's as important to keep your screen super even, especially towards the end of flower, because light intensity and distance is not a problem with outdoor. The idea of SCROG for indoors is to maximize your light by keeping the distance (and therefore light intensity) of the tops of branches even, which also keeps the growth even and uniform once your screen is set up with a blanket of foliage .



bombasticson said:


> Real nice job man


Thanks!






& grow note: dropped the lights from 20/4 to 18/6.. Tomorrow will go to 15/9.. See how they are doing, then next day reduce to 12/12.. I will keep the floro on for the first 2 days of 12/12 in an effort to minimize stretch with light changes.


----------



## Sr. Verde (May 17, 2012)

Day 54 from sprout.. Lights running 15/9 tonight, then first day of 12/12 tomorrow. 

Did a lot of trimming, mainly of fan leaves that were going to be in the shade in 2 weeks anyway.. I wanted to get this aggressive trim in before I go 12/12, the foliage should grow back in very fast to fill in the screen.

Anyway.. This tent should be really nice in about 3 weeks, and even better in 7 . I've got a lot of overhead which is very nice too, so we can just let them go .

"Looks nice, but could be better."






"There we go."


----------



## chb444220 (May 17, 2012)

vedy niiiiice vedy niiiice. =) ive got a couple Purple Pineapples goin. (BlackWater x Pineapple Express) compliments of someguy... lol. <----- sounds funny sayin "some guy" but yeaaa theyre lookin great so far. hopin for a PE dom. pheno.

love the look of this grow. im subbed for sure!


----------



## Sr. Verde (May 17, 2012)

Thanks for the +sub! I'm pumped to drop this 400w HPS in on Sunday! They are going to explodeeeeee!


----------



## chb444220 (May 17, 2012)

are these the only plants you got goin on right now?? if so. you should keep ur current light goin along with the 400 Watt HPS.. add sum extra lumens.. i love running mixed spectrums.. and its good to run 5500K - 6500K bulbs the last 1-2 weeks of flowering. it really increases the resin production. =) cant wait to see this grow in about 4 weeks... with all the nice tops.. =)


----------



## bombasticson (May 17, 2012)

Thats a clone right?


----------



## Sr. Verde (May 17, 2012)

chb444220 said:


> are these the only plants you got goin on right now?? if so. you should keep ur current light goin along with the 400 Watt HPS.. add sum extra lumens.. i love running mixed spectrums.. and its good to run 5500K - 6500K bulbs the last 1-2 weeks of flowering. it really increases the resin production. =) cant wait to see this grow in about 4 weeks... with all the nice tops.. =)


Yeah they are, just running my personal crop for my own medication.. I'm already running out of sour kush!

And I would keep the two t5's in there if I had the space, but I don't. Once these things blow up the only room will be overhead, and the 6 inch hood with the HPS takes up 90% of the overhead, only letting me dangle stuff underneath, which in turn blocks the HPS light from getting to the canopy..

It was pretty tough rigging the 4 ropes for the floros in there with the 6 inch hood + 6in ducting + 6 inline fan + carbon filter as it was.. 







My only option would be to mount single bulbs on the poles for the tent, which I've seen people do - but I have no interest in making things more hot or complicated this run . It's summer and the temp outside is crazy!



bombasticson said:


> Thats a clone right?


Nope, from seed..

(from day 8 )


----------



## johnyutah (May 18, 2012)

Grow verde grow!


----------



## Sr. Verde (May 18, 2012)

First day of 12/12 starts today ^.^


----------



## chb444220 (May 18, 2012)

ahhhhh.. i seeee i seeee. well sumnthin u may wanna try.. the very last week of flowering... stick them under the floros.. it will help with the frost. and leavin the plant in the darkness for 2-3 days does actually increase trich production as well.. i wasnt always sure about that.. but read about it in a recent issue of hightimes.. =)

good luck man. those plants are lookin great!!!


----------



## bombasticson (May 18, 2012)

So you must have FIMED am I correct?


----------



## greenghost420 (May 18, 2012)

have you ever given them too much kelp or can you?


----------



## C.Indica (May 18, 2012)

chb444220 said:


> ahhhhh.. i seeee i seeee. well sumnthin u may wanna try.. the very last week of flowering... stick them under the floros.. it will help with the frost. and leavin the plant in the darkness for 2-3 days does actually increase trich production as well.. i wasnt always sure about that.. but read about it in a recent issue of hightimes.. =)
> 
> good luck man. those plants are lookin great!!!


Thanks for the tip,
I'll stick mine under the fluoro for the last several days. Maybe some dark, not so sure on that one.


One thing though,
Purely curious;
How are you sure this High Times article is legit?
and not some High Times BS.
I really, really, don't like that magazine.
I've picked up more information on how to grow weed in one thread on RIU.
Just seems like anadvertising schtick.
(The magazine in general, not the dark period info)

I'm not trying to be a dick,I'm honestly interested./
Thanks


----------



## chb444220 (May 18, 2012)

C.Indica said:


> Thanks for the tip,
> I'll stick mine under the fluoro for the last several days. Maybe some dark, not so sure on that one.
> 
> 
> ...


na i kno ur not tryna be a dick. theres honestly no way to be sure the info from high times is legit.. but i have heard several growers doing this and having good results.. and reading it in the hightimes mag kinda re-assured me there might be something to it.. its the stress from the plants going from a 12-12 light regiment... to getting no light at all.. sum people will even bend the plant back and forth to create a little added stress.. which in return creates more resin glands.

if i had only seen this info in the hightimes magazine i would most likely 2nd guess it. but ive seen plenty of people talk about this. and heyy.. its only an extra 2-3 days... its not gonna hurt your plant to try it. i have my MOD sitting in darkness right now. =)


----------



## Sr. Verde (May 18, 2012)

chb444220 said:


> ahhhhh.. i seeee i seeee. well sumnthin u may wanna try.. the very last week of flowering... stick them under the floros.. it will help with the frost. and leavin the plant in the darkness for 2-3 days does actually increase trich production as well.. i wasnt always sure about that.. but read about it in a recent issue of hightimes.. =)
> 
> good luck man. those plants are lookin great!!!


I don't really want to down grade my light from 400w HPS to 200w floro when the only difference is the light spectrum.. Thats going from 55,000 lumens to 16,000. Using that logic, you might as well switch out to a 400w MH at the end, which again doesn't really make a lot of sense to me, considering HPS has been proven to be the best for flower..

MH will grow lots of foliage and branching, which is why it's good for veg

HPS will grow the branches thicker, the flowers better, and will grow more resin..

I've seen grows where it's either HPS from the start to finish, or MH from the start to finish... They never get dank dank flowers, it's either lanky and fluffy (all HPS) or tiny low yielding (all blue spectrum light). Now using both spectrums, on the same area I have seen people produce some very impressive nuggets.. This is what some commercial growers do, throw in a 600w MH, in between two 1000w HPS.. But for my needs I don't have room for extra lights, and can only run one system at a time, so I'll stick to 400w HPS throughout flowering .



bombasticson said:


> So you must have FIMED am I correct?


Nope, topped, above first true node.. Go back to page 1 on this thread, I'm pretty sure I laid everything out and posted pictures .



greenghost420 said:


> have you ever given them too much kelp or can you?


It's organic, and the NPK is *0.2-0-0.3*, which means it will not burn your crop if you use too much. Now this doesn't mean that your soil would _totally_ suck, if you added way too much of this stuff. The label says 5mL is the max feed, sometimes I feed 6 or 7mL if I feel it, but it is a thick, thick syrupy kelp. Highly concentrated, you don't really need a lot. You can definitely smell it when you use it, lingering in the grow tent, once the plant uses up the water in the pot the smell goes away. It's a good smell though , like the beach.



chb444220 said:


> na i kno ur not tryna be a dick. theres honestly no way to be sure the info from high times is legit.. but i have heard several growers doing this and having good results.. and reading it in the hightimes mag kinda re-assured me there might be something to it.. its the stress from the plants going from a 12-12 light regiment... to getting no light at all.. sum people will even bend the plant back and forth to create a little added stress.. which in return creates more resin glands.
> 
> if i had only seen this info in the hightimes magazine i would most likely 2nd guess it. but ive seen plenty of people talk about this. and heyy.. its only an extra 2-3 days... its not gonna hurt your plant to try it. i have my MOD sitting in darkness right now. =)


Supposedly, during lights on the idea is that lights degrade THC, so when the lights go off the plant produces more resin for the morning, then we chop before the 'morning' comes? Eh, I dig the idea, but I think that it would be impossible to change the resin or THC levels enough to notice, simply by not shining light on your plants for a few days. I feel like the resin would come and stay with the 2 months of flowering/growing prior to shutting the lights off..

This is what Uncle Ben says, and I tend to lean on his side of the argument for most things - as he comes at it from an old school gardener standpoint.



Uncle Ben said:


> Some say this, some say that. Just because someone says something that is then repeated on the internet does not make it true.
> 
> Lab studies done by the U. of Miss. published by Mel Frank shows that THC levels are increased by lower RH and temps during flowering, and harvesting during a plant's night cycle. Can you tell any difference by smoking, I doubt it. Only a lab test with a control group will verify this. Anything other than a lab test is merely conjecture, speculation.
> 
> ...



From this thread https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/294222-double-harvests-plants-darkness-last.html



I do give my plants a few hours of dark before I chop them, but I just had to point the other side of the argument out for those thinking of doing 3 days of dark expecting to increase potency to a discernible level..


----------



## Sr. Verde (May 18, 2012)

May 18 - Day 1 - 12/12


----------



## Defuzed (May 18, 2012)

yeah man you got a tidy little setup there, lovin it m8 hope shes a good yielder


----------



## lokie (May 18, 2012)

nice. My PE went 12/12 on the 17th.

Your grow looks sweet subbed.


----------



## Sr. Verde (May 18, 2012)

Defuzed said:


> yeah man you got a tidy little setup there, lovin it m8 hope shes a good yielder


Thanks! It gets more tidy each grow, important to keep your enviornment clean and uncluttered .

& yes the Pineapple Express is supposed to be a great yielder, and still be very strong.. I'm excited to see how many flowers we can squeeze in there.


----------



## bombasticson (May 19, 2012)

Hey do you think I should go with 3 gal pots or 5 gal pots, im going to be doing scrog in a 3x3 space


----------



## Pipe Dream (May 19, 2012)

Man your PE is gonna be huge! Mine was about half that size when I flowered. Has some nice colas now at 7.5 weeks. I think it got burned by light a lil, but your pulling some amazing yeilds considering your watts used. I just threw a revegged clone of it in flower to get hit with c99 pollen, should be good. Subbed


----------



## Sr. Verde (May 19, 2012)

bombasticson said:


> Hey do you think I should go with 3 gal pots or 5 gal pots, im going to be doing scrog in a 3x3 space


Well I'm using 5 gallon pots, in a 2'7"x2'7" space.. It's my first time using 5 gallons, but I really like them so far. I used to use 2.5 gallon pots, and they worked well, but as the roots grew more and more into flower, it was clear the pot was slightly smaller than I would like. I'm really digging all the extra space the roots have to go in this 5 gal pot so far..

So in the end, I'd say your call. Only way to know what works best for you is to try them both yourself! But don't fear the 5 gal! 



Pipe Dream said:


> Man your PE is gonna be huge! Mine was about half that size when I flowered. Has some nice colas now at 7.5 weeks. I think it got burned by light a lil, but your pulling some amazing yeilds considering your watts used. I just threw a revegged clone of it in flower to get hit with c99 pollen, should be good. Subbed


Psh, right! Glad someone noticed! The last plants I flowered were about half the size, at veg, and were 2.5ft by the end of flower. These plants will be monstrous! * i hope* 

In an hour I'm taking out the floros, and dropping the HPS in.. woohoo!


----------



## Sr. Verde (May 19, 2012)

WOW the HPS is bright! Pics tomorrow, the ducting is pushing the sides out.. I underestimated this light!  

hilarity and girthty nuggets shall ensue..


----------



## researchkitty (May 19, 2012)

My plants look nice, looking forward to you oiling the entire harvest and smoking it together!


----------



## bombasticson (May 19, 2012)

Real nice job man you are a very intuitive person.


----------



## bombasticson (May 19, 2012)

I think Im going to try two plant in a 10 gallon pot


----------



## Californicater (May 19, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> Now using both spectrums, on the same area I have seen people produce some very impressive nuggets.. This is what some commercial growers do, throw in a 600w MH, in between two 1000w HPS.. But for my needs I don't have room for extra lights, and can only run one system at a time, so I'll stick to 400w HPS throughout flowering .


I was thinking of adding some 2ft T5 to my next flower, but just to add blue spectrum, not for main source of lumens, will still run 2x 600hps.

This light can be hung horizontally, or mounted horz/vert on a wall. I am going to put them on the back wall of my closet thinking it will be advantages by adding blue spectrum as stated, but it will also add extra light to the lower levels of my plants that are normally shaded from the overhead light, hopefully adding some mass to what is normally popcorn. Also, it is only $25 at my lhs so it is a cheap experiment, and if it doesn't work my veg area will just grow larger. They can be daisy chained so I won't be adding loads of wires to run around the canopy too.


----------



## Sr. Verde (May 20, 2012)

Yeah that's what I'd have to do. I'd zip tie some floros to the poles of the tent.


----------



## Sr. Verde (May 20, 2012)

Day 3 [begins]






Fed with /gal


6mL Bio Weed
10mL Cal Mag
18mL Grow Big
28.5mL Big Bloom
4mL Tiger Bloom


HPS looking bright  Loving 400w so far! Have to wear my polarized sunglasses in my garden now..








These girls are about to blow up!


----------



## Sr. Verde (May 22, 2012)

Day 5

Accidentally snapped a little branch that was growing weird, first branch i've snapped yet. I'm sure we will be ok, no hermies for these girls  *knock on wood*

Overall they are growing pretty well, these girls are going to be big. I wonder when they will stop their stretch.. They are already showing pistils at all the nodes.


----------



## bombasticson (May 22, 2012)

Wow those are gonna be something to see good job man cant say it enough.


----------



## yeps420 (May 22, 2012)

Great Looking Canopy bro... 

Good read on ya thread-well done...

Are you triming under the canopy at all ? 

SubD +rep


----------



## Sr. Verde (May 22, 2012)

bombasticson said:


> Wow those are gonna be something to see good job man cant say it enough.


Thanks man!



yeps420 said:


> Great Looking Canopy bro...
> 
> Good read on ya thread-well done...
> 
> ...


Thanks, and yeah I have been trimming a lot under the canopy.. Mainly new branching that will only be popcorn, and fan leaves that are going to be too shaded.. I went in there and removed about 50 fan leaves a few days before the 12/12 flip..

I won't trim anything up past about 18 days.. So they can just flower out.


----------



## chb444220 (May 23, 2012)

yeaa they look good man. =) the canopy should fill out nicely for sure. jsut started flowering my purple pineapple. got 2. the short bushy one looks like it may be a male. but the better looking of the 2 looks like it maybe be showin a nice female pre flower. =) crazy seein the amount of growth just in the past 2 days! i think someguy sais his stretched quite a bit. my Blue Dream stretched like a mother fucker!! tripled in size easily.. then my MOD (mother of destruction) probably stretched about 5 inches... thats it. lol. cant wait to see it in a few weeks.


----------



## Sr. Verde (May 23, 2012)

Yeah they seem to be stretching more than I anticipated, but alas, all the long branches are already hooked up to zip ties, and all I have to do is pull a zip tie down to bring that branch down more .. Each meristem is already about 16 inches long, will probably be a few feet by the time flower is over!

& yes in a few weeks. I can't wait for those flower sites to start packing on the pistils heavy, around day 25 will be really nice I think. --- I've never had this many lumens for flower, or 5 gallon pots period. So they should flower like I've never seen my plants flower before .


----------



## chb444220 (May 23, 2012)

yeaa the larger pots really do make a big difference. ive been realizing that more and more lately. =)


----------



## Sr. Verde (May 23, 2012)

Yeah man! It's all about the rootzone, I'm finding out more and more.. the healthier the roots the healthier the plant .


----------



## wow34 (May 23, 2012)

1st Time grower what does that net do u got over your plants


----------



## Pipe Dream (May 24, 2012)

wow34 said:


> 1st Time grower what does that net do u got over your plants


It provides support to the plant so it can focus it's energy on bud production. It also allows you to train or weave the branches through the holes and expand the canopy.


----------



## Sr. Verde (May 24, 2012)

Pipe Dream said:


> It provides support to the plant so it can focus it's energy on bud production. It also allows you to train or weave the branches through the holes and expand the canopy.


Yep SCReen Of Green (SCROG).

It's a tool, to help me keep my plants where I want them. I don't know why people _don't_ SCROG. 


 Haven't seen my girls in 2 days, keep missing the lights on time. Just making sure I check the Max Temps and Min Temps when I get home. My timer somehow got set to RDM, which I think is Random. Which is dumb for a timer to have. My vent fan wasn't turning on 2 days straight, thankfully I was awake for lights on each night and corrected the problem (tent was at 88F after 5 mins without the vent fan)


----------



## bombasticson (May 24, 2012)

hey how do you make bud into oil


----------



## Sr. Verde (May 24, 2012)

bombasticson said:


> hey how do you make bud into oil



Start reading.. 

https://www.rollitup.org/concentrates-extracts/472288-sr-verdes-concentrate-corner.html


----------



## Pipe Dream (May 25, 2012)

I guess a random setting makes since for people on vacation and what-not.


----------



## Sr. Verde (May 25, 2012)

Yeah but not for me could have fried my plants   

I need some horticulture timers for sure, got these at home depot, too easy to accidentally enable that random setting which isn't good. It's definitely on my list.


----------



## wow34 (May 25, 2012)

Can someone tell wat it means if plant have yellow leaves wit brown spots is nute burn and if so should I use some clearex help


----------



## Someguy15 (May 26, 2012)

Most of the stretch will be done by day 21. They usually get pretty frosty by then too


----------



## Sr. Verde (May 26, 2012)

wow34 said:


> Can someone tell wat it means if plant have yellow leaves wit brown spots is nute burn and if so should I use some clearex help


Post some pictures... Or bookmark and check out this thread..
http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=11688






Someguy15 said:


> Most of the stretch will be done by day 21. They usually get pretty frosty by then too



Thanks 

How long do you usually let them go for (weeks)? They are slow to stretch for me, almost hoping they get taller - but they're making some good solid and strong progress high up in the branches. The lower branches are also growing and stretching up into the canopy. This is pretty fun so far 



Grow note: tomorrow they start day 10, just finished day 9 today.


----------



## Someguy15 (May 27, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> Post some pictures... Or bookmark and check out this thread..
> http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=11688
> 
> 
> ...


8-9 weeks seems to be optimal. More towards 8 when I'm not being lazy


----------



## wow34 (May 28, 2012)

Can Someone tell me wats wrong wit my Plants


----------



## bombasticson (May 28, 2012)

thats a nute deficiency for sure


----------



## wow34 (May 28, 2012)

I should start giving them tigerbloom then


----------



## Sr. Verde (May 28, 2012)

Day 11 started/ended today.... day 12 starts tomorrow

fed with /gal

15mL Grow Big
20mL Big Bloom
5mL Tiger Bloom
7mL Cal Mag

ph @ 6.5


Kind of a light feeding, nitrogen oriented.. Will slow down the N in the feed schedule around day 25. I find after the stretch they don't need a whole lot of N besides enough to keep them a nice green .


----------



## Sr. Verde (May 29, 2012)

Day 12 flower - A few minutes before lights off. 













side view no flash






side view with flash






Check out the meristem (starts a bit to the left, of the farthest left zip tie pictured, ends far right high)






I don't know about you guys, but I love the colors on the leaves... So far the leaves are looking great. Hoping they will be like that up til the point I flush. No nute burn, deficiencies, or heat burn *knocks on wood*.


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 1, 2012)

vedyy niiiiiceee vedyyy niiiiceee. =) keep it up man. leaves look great. everything looks soo healthy. looks really good for only 12 days too man. things are comin along nicely.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks man! I thought the same, I'm really happy about the color and the health of the plant . You should see it now!


Today was a little scary, popped a breaker and had to reset the switch. But the whole tent was off for about 5 minutes in the middle of the day. Figured I'm going to have to run less electricity in the room when the lights are on, but no big deal .


Starting day 16 tomorrow! The flowers are developing really fast!


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 2, 2012)

awesome man. theyre gonna explode with growth!! cant wait to see them!! funny my power went out today too. for about 5 or 10 mins. think it mighta been a power outtage tho. all the branches look nice and solid too. =) gonna need to be strong to support the big nugs that baby's gonna produce!!


----------



## GreenDyl (Jun 2, 2012)

Looking good man keep up the good work. Thinking about using this strain for my next grow cause it seems to grow really good using lst and topping.


----------



## porkweed (Jun 2, 2012)

awesome lookin.. i like your method of LST to the side..
love the light green shades in the new growth, i got the same thing myself right now, sweet!, good job


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 2, 2012)

Day 16 (ended already today, starting day 17 tomorrow)

Gave them some fresh H2o, has been 5 days since last watering.

/gal

10mL CalMag
5mL BioWeed
PH @ 6.65








Flowers -- for day 16 it's looking great.


----------



## C.Indica (Jun 3, 2012)

Looks great, 2 plants right?


----------



## nas2007 (Jun 3, 2012)

subed, now its my turn to run a ride with you lol. looking good i hope your coming to the 600w soon


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 3, 2012)

C.Indica said:


> Looks great, 2 plants right?


Yup. 2. You can go look back at veg pics and see .



nas2007 said:


> subed, now its my turn to run a ride with you lol. looking good i hope your coming to the 600w soon


Awesome to see you around again man! Yes it is  ! Do you like my progression so far? I feel like I'm pretty good at this point, though i dont mean to be cocky.

This is my first 400w run, temps are pretty easy to manage so far at the hottest time of the year and I like that. Also this one should yield substantially more than a 250w, enough for me . I feel like 600w would be too much for my current needs. The tent I'm using right now is pretty good size for me. If I do upgrade ever ill do a full upgrade to something like a 10x 5 tent with 2 1kw HPS bulbs with 8 inch magnum Xxl hoods ;D.

Link me to your current grow so I can +sub! Thanks bro +rep!


----------



## DSB65 (Jun 3, 2012)

Looks good bro...


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 4, 2012)

Thanks man, and a rep to you too 

grow note: day 18 starts tomorrow morning.. the flowers are looking nice and happy, leaves around them are reaching towards HPS and filling up the canopy really nice. Can't wait to see them in full-on bloom, if they are just now switching over .


----------



## noob78 (Jun 4, 2012)

Been Reading Your last Grow, very inspiring, plus very knowledgeable so thanks. plus rep , plus good luck with this one


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 4, 2012)

noob78 said:


> Been Reading Your last Grow, very inspiring, plus very knowledgeable so thanks. plus rep , plus good luck with this one


Awesome my friend! This is exactly what I make these threads for!  Please PM me or ask any questions on either journal and I will reply with my best 

I'll check out the thread in your sig... +rep!


----------



## noob78 (Jun 5, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> Awesome my friend! This is exactly what I make these threads for!  Please PM me or ask any questions on either journal and I will reply with my best
> 
> I'll check out the thread in your sig... +rep!


Thanks Sr. Verde I will post my questions for you in my journal not to distract from this informative journal you have going, plus I also have Pineapple express for a later date, after reading Scottyballs grow.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 5, 2012)

Cool! I'll be updating this with a pic today.

I also saw Scottyballs grow and saw how good the pineapple express looked. So I'm excited. Though at this point I still think the headband looked and smelled better - but I'm expecting a better yield than the headband at the same time. Also hoping for the smell to come on stronger later in flower.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 5, 2012)

Day 19

Making solid progress.. I went in there and removed unnecessary fan leaves.. Mostly leaves in the shade, or leaves that were blocking a lot of light for the lower nuggets that are developing..

Used the wide angle lens today, haven't in quite a while. I like the pictures more with the wide angle lens. 








try to count the tops? 






colas forming






front view






side view






meristem/branching/training






very long stems, growing nicely though







jungle view!


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 5, 2012)

looking great man! are you gonna be lollipopping?? im pretty sure i remember u talking about doing it. i cant count the tops. theres sooo many!!! lol


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm doing a half assed lolly pop ... I'm using the same principles but am not worried about getting _everything_ like a true lollipopper.. There will be some slight pop corn, with some smaller lower stalks but probably not more than an oz in the end. All frost trim and pop corn goes to hash oil any way . Can't wait to see what this 400w will do in the long run !


----------



## noob78 (Jun 5, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> Cool! I'll be updating this with a pic today.
> 
> I also saw Scottyballs grow and saw how good the pineapple express looked. So I'm excited. Though at this point I still think the headband looked and smelled better - but I'm expecting a better yield than the headband at the same time. Also hoping for the smell to come on stronger later in flower.


 Just wondering what your yield was from the sour kush


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 6, 2012)

niiiiice. =) yeaa popcorn buds are still full of THC. =) and will do great in hash oil. =) my next hash run... i am going to try using the dry ice method instead of ice/water extraction method. its alot easier... less messy. and faster. and ive heard that the quality is better too. u ever try using dry ice??


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 6, 2012)

i make a lot of BHO..

I haven't made dry ice hash, but Matt Rize on here is into that stuff a lot and posts some really super killer dabbable oil. So I would take the time to learn it if I had enough trim in abundance!


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 6, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> i make a lot of BHO..
> 
> I haven't made dry ice hash, but Matt Rize on here is into that stuff a lot and posts some really super killer dabbable oil. So I would take the time to learn it if I had enough trim in abundance!


i seee i seeee. wat do ya use to make that? butane or alcohlo? i kno theres a few other solvents u can use.. but it seems like butane is most popular. i would like to try this as well sumtime.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 6, 2012)

Butane.

RP headband sap






Come join the concentrate corner my friend .
https://www.rollitup.org/concentrates-extracts/472288-sr-verdes-concentrate-corner-55.html


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 6, 2012)

fuckin niiiicee man. =) looks sooo yummyyyy. =) would almost consider takin a bite of it... lol. wonder wat it would taste like?? aiight man ill stop by there. =) maybe ill give this method a try next time.. and then do the dry ice method after that. and see which i like best. =)


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 7, 2012)

edit: removed day 21 info, posting new post below


Then, in 5 days on day 26 I will flush them out with 2 gal of filtered pH balanced water. By then, they should be shifting from needing lots of N to needing flower nutes like P, and some other micronutes like ca mg, fe. Around day 25-30 is usually when I see my plants get burned from continuing to use as much N that i used for day 10-15. So this time around we are going to try to avoid pumping up the leaves too green too fast, during heavy bloom will just do a slow continuous N feed to keep them a healthy shade of green.


----------



## noob78 (Jun 7, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> Butane.
> 
> RP headband sap
> 
> ...


That is a beautiful thing right there Sr.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 7, 2012)

Thanks! Makes me wish I wasn't out of it!


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 7, 2012)

Day 21

Fed with /gal

10mL Grow Big
10mL Big Bloom
10mL Tiger Bloom
10mL Cal Mag
ph 6.6

5.5 days with no water, starting to get wilted

















About an hour after watering. Happy and perky again - ready for another day! 






Pretty nice & even canopy, if I do say so myself! 



















Branching - topped, two main stalks. Camera was literally *inside* the plant for this shot.






I still feel like these plants still have some grow left in them, I feel like they will keep getting bigger for a week or more.


... the adventure continues!


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 7, 2012)

looks nice as always man! =D like the last shot of inside the plant. =) theres less popcorn nug than i thought. lol. its got itself a nice stalk ehh? my purple pineapple just got transplanted.. she went from a party cup to a 1/2 gallon grow bag.. and after a couple weeks.. i was watering her every day due to her extensive root growth.. wen i transplanted her into the 3 gallon grow bag.. i was happy with just how much root mass i saw.. only from a coupe days. shes gonna be a nice one. =) really likin this strain... blackwater x pineapple express. the plant looks awesome for only 3 weeks man! great bud structure! looks as is the 1st plant.. not the one closest to the fan.. is a tiny bit ahead of the other? also.. look like u got urself a tri-ploid or a poly-ploid bud/branch? in the 1st pic... the bud in the bottom right corner. might just be the way its facing the camera or sumthin idk. ive had a couple tri-ploid buds. theyre cool looking. =)


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 8, 2012)

#1 is in the back, #2 is in the front.. Yes the #1 is like 2 days ahead of #1 for veg, the first #2 seed didn't sprout at first so I germed another!

& yes The front one is a triploid on the main stalk, both sides! fun fun fun .

Good looks on your purple pineapple, I'm seeing similar vigorous root growth! They have only been in these 5 gals for about 4 weeks now.


----------



## JasonFSU (Jun 8, 2012)

Plants lookin mighty good sir, nice scrog.


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 8, 2012)

whoop whoop. i was right on point! lol. tri-ploid buds are pretty cool. theyre a bitch to trim tho.. cuz obviously an extra bud = extra leaves. lol. cannot wait to see these babys in full bloom!!! =D gonna be sooo many giant ass buds!


----------



## RL420 (Jun 8, 2012)

Amazing plants bro


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks!

Waiting for those fat colas .


----------



## bombasticson (Jun 8, 2012)

That shit looks like something from another planet the way its split lol to cool


----------



## Mindmelted (Jun 8, 2012)

Looking good,Keep up the good work.


----------



## noob78 (Jun 8, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> Day 21
> 
> Fed with /gal
> 
> ...


 That looks like you going to have a nice harvest with that PE, Looks beautiful


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jun 8, 2012)

Hello everyone. This is my first time growing. G13 pineapple express. What should I expect from the smoke? I took 20 clones.from my mom.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 8, 2012)

jojodancer10 said:


> Hello everyone. This is my first time growing. G13 pineapple express. What should I expect from the smoke? I took 20 clones.from my mom.


I have no idea.. first time here too.. smells like some chronic so far though.


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 9, 2012)

jojodancer10 said:


> Hello everyone. This is my first time growing. G13 pineapple express. What should I expect from the smoke? I took 20 clones.from my mom.


you may wanna ask SoneGuy15. hes grown it quite a few times. heres the link to his thread. full of pics and watnot

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/483729-sg15s-2kw-flood-drain-perpetual.html#post6572588


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks chb! I appreciate you helping jojodancer .


----------



## Someguy15 (Jun 10, 2012)

jojodancer10 said:


> Hello everyone. This is my first time growing. G13 pineapple express. What should I expect from the smoke? I took 20 clones.from my mom.


Depends on pheno, but the PE seems to be very stable from seed to seed compared to a lot of genetics I've worked with. As for the smoke, it's a good 50/50 hybrid high, without putting you down at all which makes it a great day smoke. Smells are slightly fruity (pineapple undertone) with a pro-dominant musty/skunky kind of smell. I've only found a few phenos that surpass her in quality and it took over 2 years. In the 14th round right now and she still holds 1 plant spot...One I don't plan on letting go anytime soon.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 11, 2012)

Day 25 today


Watering with 2 gal h2o per 5gal pot. A slight flush, the first time I've ran extra water through the pot. Just going to wash out excess salts so balance out the soil. Will full feed next week.


After their flush


























Temps holding steady, humidity fluctuates 25-35%. HPS bulb is about 10-12 inches from the tops. Might push it a little later, going to try to keep under 78F during lights on though.







They smell very nice. Reminds me of tropical smells. Like someguy put it - mostly musky /chronic smell, with some fruity pineapple almost vanilla undertones.. I'm finding it's quite similar to maui wowie in smell, but slightly sweeter, like more sativa and more fruity/lighter on the musk. This definitely smells like the pineapple express I had last year, and that stuff was pretty excellent. So I'm quite excited .


----------



## ProAce (Jun 11, 2012)

Beautiful buds sr, I had some pineapple express around Christmas time, best smelling/tasting bud I've tried, this shit smelled and tasted just like pineapple. I've been looking for a strain with that much of an intense pineapple smell. Very interesting grow I'm gonna be sticking around C;


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 12, 2012)

ProAce said:


> Beautiful buds sr, I had some pineapple express around Christmas time, best smelling/tasting bud I've tried, this shit smelled and tasted just like pineapple. I've been looking for a strain with that much of an intense pineapple smell. Very interesting grow I'm gonna be sticking around C;



Thanks bud.

Yeah the PE is really promising, pretty much as you described. I had a lot of it too last year, and it was a very enjoyable smoke. The kind of stuff you could smoke every day all day for weeks without getting tired of it, and it also seemed like I was slower to build a strain tolerance to it... So yeah, I'm excited .


----------



## noob78 (Jun 12, 2012)

Looking good, man that looks to be a forest of bud in a month or so.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 12, 2012)

Day 26, after lights off.

_Wow__._ It's becoming clear just how much this 400w hortilux is outperforming the 250w hortilux. This thing _rocks._ Soo glad I upgraded, this makes getting my medicine so much easier, effective and efficient. Seriously, 6 inch venting is the way to _go._ 



















starting to fill out












putting things in perspective







edit: posted this last night, but the server must have had a hiccup when I was drafting, and I couldn't post the photos.* It is technically day 27 now (june 13).*


----------



## johnyutah (Jun 14, 2012)

What type of Fan are u cooling your light/tent with


----------



## Outlawd15 (Jun 14, 2012)

Looking great man! My pineapple is growing a little different than yours I think. I still need to update my grow. The plant I had going for the grow in my sig turned out to be a hermie and we made some bho out of it and holy shit.  It gets you super stoned. Anyway, I'm subbed and I'll be getting some pics up soon.
The guy I got my seed from had another of the same and he gave to his buddy and he said it was ready for harvest in a little over 2 months I believe is what they said. They're thinking they might have made it an auto flower but I'm not sure man. I'm still pretty new to growing but I'm doing good for what I know.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 14, 2012)

johnyutah said:


> What type of Fan are u cooling your light/tent with


Im using a Max Fan 330cfm? 6inch inline fan with a 400cfm carbon filter.



Outlawd15 said:


> Looking great man! My pineapple is growing a little different than yours I think. I still need to update my grow. The plant I had going for the grow in my sig turned out to be a hermie and we made some bho out of it and holy shit.  It gets you super stoned. Anyway, I'm subbed and I'll be getting some pics up soon.
> The guy I got my seed from had another of the same and he gave to his buddy and he said it was ready for harvest in a little over 2 months I believe is what they said. They're thinking they might have made it an auto flower but I'm not sure man. I'm still pretty new to growing but I'm doing good for what I know.


Thanks! And ohh no a hermie!  *knocks on wood* no Hermies over here thankfully .

PE takes about two months to flower, so that sounds about right.


----------



## bombasticson (Jun 14, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> Im using a Max Fan 330cfm? 6inch inline fan with a 400cfm carbon filter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My grow is right about the same time into flowering as yours mine is 24 days in, and mine look somewhat how yours are looking without scrog check it out. I know Im doing good for a newbie cause I know your good oh man Im so happy


----------



## achiever420 (Jun 14, 2012)

Nice Work!!!


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks, The Dude!


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 16, 2012)

I watered yesterday (day 29) with /gal:

26mL Big Bloom
20mL Tiger Bloom
3.5mL Grow Big
10mL CalMag
6mL BioWeed

pH @ 6.6


----------



## bombasticson (Jun 16, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> I watered yesterday with /gal:
> 
> 26mL Big Bloom
> 20mL Tiger Bloom
> ...


You come up with that feeding program yourself? if so nice job your plants definitely love it


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 16, 2012)

Day 30 flower today




bombasticson said:


> You come up with that feeding program yourself? if so nice job your plants definitely love it



Yeah I did, over the years I weeded out other products and ended up with those... I adjust on the fly according to what it looks like my plants need. And I also use strange numbers because I'm a little OCD .


----------



## bombasticson (Jun 16, 2012)

everyone has a little OCD lol


----------



## sky rocket (Jun 17, 2012)

Late to the party. When your lights are on is your tent closed or do you leave open?


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 17, 2012)

Day 31


Filling out, looking good from here... Waiting for the calyxes to begin expanding. Probably another week. I'm guessing I will chop sometime between day 50-60.

Flash + Wide Ange = Surreal Colas






Plantz



















Colas:


















Hard to see the resin, unless you use a flash!


----------



## Seedling (Jun 17, 2012)

Beautiful PE!! Is the carbon filter taking care of the smell sufficiently? Any smell outside the tent when it's closed up?


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 17, 2012)

Yeah the carbon filters generally do a good job in a closed environment like a tent. Stinks when the filter isn't running.


----------



## bombasticson (Jun 17, 2012)

very nice man.. you going by breeder time?


----------



## ManishWayz (Jun 17, 2012)

That is looking so beautiful, keep up the great progress!


----------



## noob78 (Jun 18, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> Yeah the carbon filters generally do a good job in a closed environment like a tent. Stinks when the filter isn't running.


 Yes I agree about the carbon filters, Other day came home to my kandy kush rockin my house. It's a good stink but a bad one too.lol ANd awesome pics sr. You just moved that one into my next top 3. Og 18, master kush and pe. thanks


----------



## quisqueyano (Jun 18, 2012)

love the even canopy. gonna go research this strain since you make it look so damn nice.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 18, 2012)

quisqueyano said:


> love the even canopy. gonna go research this strain since you make it look so damn nice.


Thanks!



noob78 said:


> Yes I agree about the carbon filters, Other day came home to my kandy kush rockin my house. It's a good stink but a bad one too.lol ANd awesome pics sr. You just moved that one into my next top 3. Og 18, master kush and pe. thanks


No doubt . This is why I have a analog timer for my inline fan.. I have it set for about 14 hours, an hour before lights on, an hour after lights off, and it runs in 30-45 min intervals 3-4 times during the lights off, to keep the stink down.



ManishWayz said:


> That is oking so beautiful, keep up the great progress!


Thanks! Will do!



bombasticson said:


> very nice man.. you going by breeder time?


I don't remember what the breeder said, I think the breeder said like 55 days. Most people are telling me 50-60. Due to a mini trip away from home, I will have no choice but to take it to _at least 55_ days anyway due to a trip .


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 18, 2012)

Day 32 today. Watering with plain h2o tomorrow. Fighting to keep my temps below 80.


Just tucked a few leaves and counted a little over 60 _visible_ tops


----------



## noob78 (Jun 18, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Sr. Verde said:


> Day 32 today. Watering with plain h2o tomorrow. Fighting to keep my temps below 80.
> 
> 
> Just tucked a few leaves and counted a little over 60 _visible_ tops


 thanks for the idea about the fan. And it's hot here to maxed out at 82 degrees in my tent


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 18, 2012)

I've been getting up to nearly 84f, but I think I figured out why it's getting so hot.


----------



## sky rocket (Jun 18, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> I've been getting up to nearly 84f, but I think I figured out why it's getting so hot.


So what was the problem?


----------



## noob78 (Jun 18, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> I've been getting up to nearly 84f, but I think I figured out why it's getting so hot.


Hey Sr. what is too hot?


----------



## zoltar420 (Jun 20, 2012)

Beautifu lady's sir can't wait to start my first grow


----------



## bombasticson (Jun 20, 2012)

I leave my fan running non stop am I not supposed to?


----------



## Outlawd15 (Jun 20, 2012)

bombasticson said:


> I leave my fan running non stop am I not supposed to?


They were basically saying they run their fan an hour before and after the light cycle. It helps keep the heat out of your grow area and keep your temp down for your plant. If the light is not on you don't necessarily need to run the fan. I like to keep mine on because it can still be warm without my light on and also I like keeping my stalks nice and strong.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 21, 2012)

Day 34 after lights off..

Hoping for these ladies to chunk out a bit more in the next month or so. I can only guess that they will.











Flower photos.. 










































Probably my favorite pic of the PE so far.


----------



## lokie (Jun 21, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> Day 34
> 
> Probably my favorite pic of the PE so far.


looks like a cannabis erection.


----------



## toastynoodles (Jun 21, 2012)

This is looking great.


----------



## noob78 (Jun 21, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> Day 34 after lights off..
> 
> Hoping for these ladies to chunk out a bit more in the next month or so. I can only guess that they will.
> 
> ...


Damn those look frosty, job well done


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 21, 2012)

noob78 said:


> Hey Sr. what is too hot?


Hard to say exactly. You have radiant heat, and atmospheric heat. They will play off each other to heat up your plant. But generally I like to keep them between like 74-79f during lights on, and 65-78 during lights off. It's better to have a 10-15 degree difference between lights on and off but I just can't do that in the summer. I don't usually let my girls ever get past 84-86F, as that's too hot. But for a day or so if you keep watch on the temp 84 is ok without radiant heat if you can't help it. You just don't want your plants always at or above the 84 range, flowers don't grow as dense when the flowers are subjected to uncomfortable heat. Honestly when I think heat I think of myself, if I could tolerate it and enjoy it so can my plants. But at 85+ for more than a few hours in the sun, I personally start sweating, and getting angry and stressed for no reason (same response from the plants I guess)


zoltar420 said:


> Beautifu lady's sir can't wait to start my first grow


What is stopping you from starting now! 


bombasticson said:


> I leave my fan running non stop am I not supposed to?


No that's fine, I just don't need my inline fan running 24/7. I do however keep the regular as well as oscillating fans running 24/7 inside the tent to circulate air, prevent PM and strengthen stalks .


lokie said:


> looks like a cannabis erection.


Thanks! Leaning tower of cannabis? 


toastynoodles said:


> This is looking great.


I appreciate you stopping in to say such kind words .


noob78 said:


> Damn those look frosty, job well done


Thanks man! And not done yet! Only day 35 today, I'm assuming the extra chunky/frosty ness is still yet to come!


----------



## noob78 (Jun 21, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> Hard to say exactly. You have radiant heat, and atmospheric heat. They will play off each other to heat up your plant. But generally I like to keep them between like 74-79f during lights on, and 65-78 during lights off. It's better to have a 10-15 degree difference between lights on and off but I just can't do that in the summer. I don't usually let my girls ever get past 84-86F, as that's too hot. But for a day or so if you keep watch on the temp 84 is ok without radiant heat if you can't help it. You just don't want your plants always at or above the 84 range, flowers don't grow as dense when the flowers are subjected to uncomfortable heat. Honestly when I think heat I think of myself, if I could tolerate it and enjoy it so can my plants. But at 85+ for more than a few hours in the sun, I personally start sweating, and getting angry and stressed for no reason (same response from the plants I guess)What is stopping you from starting now! No that's fine, I just don't need my inline fan running 24/7. I do however keep the regular as well as oscillating fans running 24/7 inside the tent to circulate air, prevent PM and strengthen stalks .Thanks! Leaning tower of cannabis? I appreciate you stopping in to say such kind words . Thanks man! And not done yet! Only day 35 today, I'm assuming the extra chunky/frosty ness is still yet to come!


 lol about the heat, It seems the hotter I get the shorter my fuse gets. Ok thanks about the heat, my heat is max 84 and when I see that I just I put a portable ac right were the tents are and it gets in at my normal 78-79 degrees. During this summer Im not sure how hot the tent is with lights off but in my room were the tents are it drops considerable for me after lights off.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 21, 2012)

noob78 said:


> lol about the heat, It seems the hotter I get the shorter my fuse gets. Ok thanks about the heat, my heat is max 84 and when I see that I just I put a portable ac right were the tents are and it gets in at my normal 78-79 degrees. During this summer Im not sure how hot the tent is with lights off but in my room were the tents are it drops considerable for me after lights off.



For sure, that sounds fine. As long as you are on top of it! 84 isn't bad at all. My canopy is sitting at 80.5 and I can't do shit about it. AC is set at 70F.

When I fried my sour kush over the course of a few days I think it shot up in the low 90's ( I wasn't there, but checked the MAX/LOW on the thermometer). The heat just badly damaged a lot of foliage, didn't 100% destroy it... But the flowers were fine, 100% undamaged. Cannabis is a resilient plant for sure! It totally tries to keep those flowers healthy until the plant absolutely dies.

Portable AC rocks. I have to cool the entire room down to keep my tent cool. Once I get a tent like a 10x5, or a 10x10, you can be sure one of the things I'll be investing most in is a sweet ass, energy efficient portable AC. Ill just put the portable ac on a wall inside the tent, near the inline fan intake. If you can keep your temps down you can really push those lights, and get some awesome colors going.


----------



## bombasticson (Jun 21, 2012)

Does lower temps really promote more trichromes?


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 21, 2012)

No, humidity does. As well as a number of other things .


----------



## noob78 (Jun 22, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> For sure, that sounds fine. As long as you are on top of it! 84 isn't bad at all. My canopy is sitting at 80.5 and I can't do shit about it. AC is set at 70F.
> 
> When I fried my sour kush over the course of a few days I think it shot up in the low 90's ( I wasn't there, but checked the MAX/LOW on the thermometer). The heat just badly damaged a lot of foliage, didn't 100% destroy it... But the flowers were fine, 100% undamaged. Cannabis is a resilient plant for sure! It totally tries to keep those flowers healthy until the plant absolutely dies.
> 
> Portable AC rocks. I have to cool the entire room down to keep my tent cool. Once I get a tent like a 10x5, or a 10x10, you can be sure one of the things I'll be investing most in is a sweet ass, energy efficient portable AC. Ill just put the portable ac on a wall inside the tent, near the inline fan intake. If you can keep your temps down you can really push those lights, and get some awesome colors going.


 Very envious that your planning on a 10x5 or 10 x 10 tent, man that is nothing but possibilities. The only thing I'll be investing in is a mother keeper tent so I can keep 2 mothers and veg 2 waterfarms while I finish in my other tent. I am hoping to cut out a good month or so in veg with the new tent. I plan on vegging the 2 spare waterfarms untill I need the screen, then That will give me around 2 weeks to veg in the flower tent.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 22, 2012)

noob78 said:


> Very envious that your planning on a 10x5 or 10 x 10 tent, man that is nothing but possibilities. The only thing I'll be investing in is a mother keeper tent so I can keep 2 mothers and veg 2 waterfarms while I finish in my other tent. I am hoping to cut out a good month or so in veg with the new tent. I plan on vegging the 2 spare waterfarms untill I need the screen, then That will give me around 2 weeks to veg in the flower tent.


I've been planning one for a long time my friend! So far nothing has come from it though .

The mom tent sounds good, though you might need 2 tents, one for a mom, and one for veg. You could get 400w MH and it would do some work on your girls. I was using 200w floro but found thats only good until they are 6 inches or so tall. It just really doesn't penetrate the canopy like HID does.

Any other strain besides Sour Kush and some heavy sativas will need a little more veg than you gave the sour kush if you want to pull a good yield. You got a stretchy girl, (she will fill out) but yeah, I got away with 100w for Veg on the Sour Kush, I used twice as much light for veg on the PE and they still wanted more .


----------



## quisqueyano (Jun 22, 2012)

Good to see you were able to do something about your temps. I'm working on that myself.

Looking nice and frosty.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 22, 2012)

Speaking of temps..

 I woke up this morning at about 5am, checked my thermometer.. *82.4F*.... fuck, whatever, turn the AC down a bit... Checked at about 8am... *82.4F*, damn what gives? So I go to the sink, fill up my water jugs, come back, *82.4F*. OK this kind of sucks, *thennnnn* I take a closer look at the temp *82.4F MAX HI.* I had pressed the button to display the max temp recorded, once I pressed the button again to show me *current *temps my thermometer read out *76.8F . Oops.

*Time to set the AC back to where it was.. Giving the girls some water after some dabs here.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 22, 2012)

Day 36 today.

Watering with /gal

10mL Cal Mag
5mL Grow Big
15mL Tiger Bloom
30mL Big Bloom
pH @ 6.6

I'm just really hoping this nute solution isn't too hot for the PE. Though, I figure if there's any time to get a decent feeding in, it's right now .

flash on, lights on






Sub-Canopy


















from #1, the plant in the back.. Looking like #1 will flower a little longer than #2, and might be a bit chunkier, if she keeps on blooming.


----------



## bombasticson (Jun 22, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> Speaking of temps..
> 
> I woke up this morning at about 5am, checked my thermometer.. *82.4F*.... fuck, whatever, turn the AC down a bit... Checked at about 8am... *82.4F*, damn what gives? So I go to the sink, fill up my water jugs, come back, *82.4F*. OK this kind of sucks, *thennnnn* I take a closer look at the temp *82.4F MAX HI.* I had pressed the button to display the max temp recorded, once I pressed the button again to show me *current *temps my thermometer read out *76.8F . Oops.
> 
> *Time to set the AC back to where it was.. Giving the girls some water after some dabs here.


Now I know why my buds arent as frosty as yours my temps have been in 80's to 90's most of my grow.. I'm gonna keep my temps below 80 from now on


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 22, 2012)

Lower temp doesn't necessarily mean more frost per say.. Just with high temps your stressing the plant out, which usually results in foxtailing, and weird vegetation growth on the flowers. Maybe less frost from the stress, but not directly from the lack of a lower temperature.


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 23, 2012)

lookin good man! keep it up. theyre frostin up nice now! my PE cross is startin to frost up nice too. lookin like a PE dom. pheno i got goin. looks similar to yours. frost is reachin out to the fan leaves. smells like pineapple and strawberry candy. =) Mmmmmm. they do look great tho! ive been dealing with a heat wave lately.. over here in new england.. Temps have beein in the high 90's the past few days... =/ finally coolin off now tho. but its tough cuz i dont have an AC or anything. just a big fan.. make another Co2 container to help battle the heat. =) (the ghetto way... 1 tablespoon of Dry Active Yeast.. 1 cup of sugar and warm water mixed in a 2 liter bottle.. with a piece of aquarium tube/hose stuck into the cap) i kno th eplant can handle high heat better with highler levels of Co2. those ghetto bottles last about 2-3 weeks.. hell of alot cheaper than an actualy Co2 setup.... thats for sure! lol. jsut got sum azamax to battle the spider mites... also. got sum rockwool cubes.. u ever use them? this will be my 1st time tryin them out. hopin for better results that i have had with jiffy pellets..riot cubes.. etc... anywayzzz. take care man. everyting looks great!


----------



## noob78 (Jun 23, 2012)

chb444220 said:


> lookin good man! keep it up. theyre frostin up nice now! my PE cross is startin to frost up nice too. lookin like a PE dom. pheno i got goin. looks similar to yours. frost is reachin out to the fan leaves. smells like pineapple and strawberry candy. =) Mmmmmm. they do look great tho! ive been dealing with a heat wave lately.. over here in new england.. Temps have beein in the high 90's the past few days... =/ finally coolin off now tho. but its tough cuz i dont have an AC or anything. just a big fan.. make another Co2 container to help battle the heat. =) (the ghetto way... 1 tablespoon of Dry Active Yeast.. 1 cup of sugar and warm water mixed in a 2 liter bottle.. with a piece of aquarium tube/hose stuck into the cap) i kno th eplant can handle high heat better with highler levels of Co2. those ghetto bottles last about 2-3 weeks.. hell of alot cheaper than an actualy Co2 setup.... thats for sure! lol. jsut got sum azamax to battle the spider mites... also. got sum rockwool cubes.. u ever use them? this will be my 1st time tryin them out. hopin for better results that i have had with jiffy pellets..riot cubes.. etc... anywayzzz. take care man. everyting looks great!


 I use the rockwool cubes some, I soak them for 24 hrs. in ph'd water before use, I have read that they can throw your ph off, Thats why I soak mine. Hope thats helps chb444220 and if you could take a pics of your Co2 container, sounds interesting* 

*


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 23, 2012)

I've used rockwool, for other plants not cannabis. I was never a fan. It's so permanent I feel.

I just germinate seeds using the paper towel method, have like 90% success rate. Once the tap root is out, I stick my finger in the dirt, form a small hole, drop it in there, and bury it. I usually use the 20oz Plastic Solo Cups, with some holes drilled into the bottom for drainage. The cannabis usually gets the roots wrapped around the bottom a few times by 2 weeks after planting, then it's on to the big, final pot . At least this is my method.


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 23, 2012)

alllright. thanks guys. yeaa i didnt think to soak mine. =/ shit. lol. hopin they stay moist for a while. that was my problem with the other pellets.. they dried out wayy too quickly.. same with those bio-degradable pots... they dry out so fast and then dry out the soil. and kill off the roots. ill see how they do. ive taken 4 Blue Dream Clones. and 2 purple pineapple clones. gonna see how they do in the cubes. i usually do that same thing as u verde. party cups with holes in it. paper towel germ method. dig a lil hole. toss them in. =) i usually veg in there for a lil longer tho. 3-4 weeks. then the big pots. =) ill let ya kno wat i think of them. plants look great verde.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 23, 2012)

chb444220 said:


> alllright. thanks guys. yeaa i didnt think to soak mine. =/ shit. lol. hopin they stay moist for a while. that was my problem with the other pellets.. they dried out wayy too quickly.. same with those bio-degradable pots... they dry out so fast and then dry out the soil. and kill off the roots. ill see how they do. ive taken 4 Blue Dream Clones. and 2 purple pineapple clones. gonna see how they do in the cubes. i usually do that same thing as u verde. party cups with holes in it. paper towel germ method. dig a lil hole. toss them in. =) i usually veg in there for a lil longer tho. 3-4 weeks. then the big pots. =) ill let ya kno wat i think of them. plants look great verde.


Thanks bro! Your nugs look quite lovely in that avatar! I'll have to see if you have a journal.  


For sure though, that was always my problem, they were too wet, or too dry.and the roots that came out seemed restricted, and easier to damage even though they say they aren't. Also when the plants grow up, you still see that little cube at the base of the plant, with the giant tap root growing out. Then again though, I'm all OCD and it's hard to sleep at night if I think I left the hood crooked , so I have to fine tune _every little thing_ to keep myself sane, I let nothing go! 

What soil mix are you using for your seedlings? I literally use like 60% perlite, 40% ffof. The roots seem to grow a lot faster in there, and seem to have more room to breathe. I also like to think having all the perlite, where the taproot will eventually be, helps everything breathe and grow better. I also use about 60% ffof, 40% perlite, or 50%/50% for my big pots. Helps the roots breathe, and everything dries out a little more uniform.


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 24, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> Thanks bro! Your nugs look quite lovely in that avatar! I'll have to see if you have a journal.
> 
> 
> For sure though, that was always my problem, they were too wet, or too dry.and the roots that came out seemed restricted, and easier to damage even though they say they aren't. Also when the plants grow up, you still see that little cube at the base of the plant, with the giant tap root growing out. Then again though, I'm all OCD and it's hard to sleep at night if I think I left the hood crooked , so I have to fine tune _every little thing_ to keep myself sane, I let nothing go!
> ...


yep. i got a journal. the link in my signature. =) first pics on the 1st page look bad tho.. lol. nute burn and mites.. but seems like ive got that under control. PH was a BIG factor. never realized how important PH Balance is until recently.

yeaa i always get nerous weneva i see roots exposed.. im sure its not good for them.lol. might not be "bad" but im sure its not good... 

im using Miracle Grow Seed Starting soil... and MG Moisture Control for regular growing... alotta ppl laugh at that soil.. but as long as u have sum PH Down.. the soil works wonders.. seriously.. the seed starter soil is loaded with perlite as well. like u said. lets'em breath. =) 

ii kno a few other really great growers that used MG Moisture Control as well. SICC used to do party cup grows.. do a full grow in just a party cup. using that soil.. and had sum amazing plants. heres a link to one of his old threads.. idk where he is now.. but you should deff check this out. its really cool to see a plant go from start to finish in a party cup. and look great too. u should see the root ball!

https://www.rollitup.org/cfl-fluorescent-lighting/265034-party-cup-cfl-grow.html

if u ever had extra space... u should take 2 clones about the same size... and use one with ur ff soil.. and the other with sum MG Moisture Control soil... and comparre results.  i grew s White Widow plant... vegged for 3 weeks... flowered for 8 under only CFL's.. and got 3 1/2 ounces dry from her. my 1st grow too.. think the MG soil had alot to do with it... but idk.. maybe not. lol. w.e. ur doing is working great tho. im gonna take pics of my purple pineapple express today and post them up if ya wanna checkem out. =)


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 24, 2012)

chb444220 said:


> yep. i got a journal. the link in my signature. =) first pics on the 1st page look bad tho.. lol. nute burn and mites.. but seems like ive got that under control. PH was a BIG factor. never realized how important PH Balance is until recently.
> 
> yeaa i always get nerous weneva i see roots exposed.. im sure its not good for them.lol. might not be "bad" but im sure its not good...
> 
> ...


For sure! pH is the raw shit  i was noticing some pH lockout in your plants on that first page glad you took care of that!

I've used MG before, and ended up with bugs . Now I'm a Fox Farms man, haven't had any fox farms problems.. also using the fox farms basic nute line up (grow big, big bloom, and tiger bloom).. I'm really liking how straight forward their stuff is. I don't really need to add any lime to my FFOF mix either it's just naturally a little below 7 . I can't complain at $14 for a huge bag of the shit, $14+$5 of perlite covers like 4x 5 gallon pots for me, which is more than I use for my cannabis in 3 months  .

And yeah like I said I used the moisture control, wasn't a big fan of the amount of wood and peat moss they used.. Plus, bugs for me. I hate bugs !

I'd be down to check out that purple pineapple!




By the way, I was thinking of running Dinafem's White Widow this next run... From what I can tell, it seems like a 60ish day flower, and a 2.5x stretch during flower, and looks like a solid yielder. *Does anybody else have some info on Dinafem White Widow for me?*

That or I could go with TGA JillyBean, or Pineapple Express (again) or Sour Kush (again). I have 3 free Dinafem White Widows with me though .


----------



## JHock08 (Jun 25, 2012)

Sr., I am currently in the flower stage (roughly day 27) of G13 Afghan Kush x White Widow and it's going great. I don't know the difference between the two company's strands but they can't be too far off from each other. What do you think?


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 25, 2012)

Looks like your in for a bit of a long flower but hella worth it bro good luck on that!

How does the afghan kush genetics effect the flower time? Must just extend it a bit?

+rep for the healthy plants man!


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 26, 2012)

Day 40 today

Watering with /gal

8mL Cal Mag
6mL BioWeed
pH @ 6.7







awww hes just a little guy 
























Got it down... Stays like this all day.






keeping the hood level.. note the plastic, non magnetic composition


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 26, 2012)

aww man. sucksa about ur experience with the bugs.. =/ i got a bag that had bugs in it as well.. brought it back to home depot... and they gave me a new bag and a $10 credit. =) since they say it was their fault..

if i had places around my area that sold fox farm soil i would.. but there arent any hydro stores in the area. =/ soo id have to order online.. and the shipping is rediculous. =/

i just posted pics up of the purple pineapple yesterday if ur interested in checkin them out. only grew Nirvana's white widow out.. was VERY VERY happy with that.. but i feel like every companys strain is a lil dofferent ya kno.Nirvana's WW and Dinafems WW... and G 13 Labs WW would all be different. unique in their own way. i would deff give them a try tho. sour kush sounds good as well. i have sum BlackWater x Sour Kush seeds i was gonna start. but went with the Blue Mystic x OGisiel. (Cali Conn.)


----------



## noob78 (Jun 26, 2012)

looking good, and nice lil fella. lol


----------



## noob78 (Jun 26, 2012)

chb444220 said:


> aww man. sucksa about ur experience with the bugs.. =/ i got a bag that had bugs in it as well.. brought it back to home depot... and they gave me a new bag and a $10 credit. =) since they say it was their fault..
> 
> if i had places around my area that sold fox farm soil i would.. but there arent any hydro stores in the area. =/ soo id have to order online.. and the shipping is rediculous. =/
> 
> i just posted pics up of the purple pineapple yesterday if ur interested in checkin them out. only grew Nirvana's white widow out.. was VERY VERY happy with that.. but i feel like every companys strain is a lil dofferent ya kno.Nirvana's WW and Dinafems WW... and G 13 Labs WW would all be different. unique in their own way. i would deff give them a try tho. sour kush sounds good as well. i have sum BlackWater x Sour Kush seeds i was gonna start. but went with the Blue Mystic x OGisiel. (Cali Conn.)


 Do you make the blackwater x sour kush seeds or did you order them?


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 26, 2012)

noob78 said:


> Do you make the blackwater x sour kush seeds or did you order them?


got them from a friend who made them. SomeGuy15 think he posted in here a few times actually. in the first page or 2. =) im growin out another cross he made. Purple PineApple (PineApple Express x BlackWater) so far so good. best lookin plant in my garden at the moment.. but i sprayed mite spray during veg. and it burnt the shit out of most of my plants. killed off 2 of them.. live and learn i guess


----------



## noob78 (Jun 26, 2012)

chb444220 said:


> got them from a friend who made them. SomeGuy15 think he posted in here a few times actually. in the first page or 2. =) im growin out another cross he made. Purple PineApple (PineApple Express x BlackWater) so far so good. best lookin plant in my garden at the moment.. but i sprayed mite spray during veg. and it burnt the shit out of most of my plants. killed off 2 of them.. live and learn i guess


 Thanks for the quick response, purple pineapple sounds nice.


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 26, 2012)

noob78 said:


> Thanks for the quick response, purple pineapple sounds nice.


yeaa im the only one growing it at the moment. =) doing the test run. so far so good. =) u an click my signature.. and go to the last page if u wanna see pics of it in flowering. =)


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 26, 2012)

chb444220 said:


> got them from a friend who made them. SomeGuy15 think he posted in here a few times actually. in the first page or 2. =) im growin out another cross he made. Purple PineApple (PineApple Express x BlackWater) so far so good. best lookin plant in my garden at the moment.. but i sprayed mite spray during veg. and it burnt the shit out of most of my plants. killed off 2 of them.. live and learn i guess



Neem oil is where it's at... but mites, and bugs.. fuck those things  my #1 concern. They shall not pass into my garden!


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 26, 2012)

View attachment 2229628......... into my garden


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 26, 2012)

That was the joke! 

ewwwy mites get those things away from my plants  too close, even in pics on the internet, they mite spread!


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 26, 2012)

lol. ewwy is another word, not allowed said in this house. lol.

[video=youtube;NmLssdyV7YA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NmLssdyV7YA[/video]

yeaa i kno it doesnt take much for these fuckers to spread.. they might be crawling into my keyboard.. into my compueter.. thru my ethernet cord.. and into "the web".. better check ur plants man... get to sprayin. lol.


----------



## NoSmokingPlease (Jun 26, 2012)

Nice work. I haven't started my first grow yet. Been looking around on here for a while getting tips and what not for the best grow.

Definitely subscribing to your thread as I want to see what the harvest is on those bad girls.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 26, 2012)

no spraying or frying for me.. I always check for problems though, under leaves, above leaves. I'm like 2-4 weeks away from harvest so I'm straight. My biggest concern would be PM but I have lots of air circulation and a dehumidifier.

I just water when the soil is dry, don't let any water sit... and keep my plants isolated from the outside .. Vacuum frequently and keep lots of air filters around! Also good, sterile soil is essential . Proper plant health deters bugs too.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 26, 2012)

NoSmokingPlease said:


> Nice work. I haven't started my first grow yet. Been looking around on here for a while getting tips and what not for the best grow.
> 
> Definitely subscribing to your thread as I want to see what the harvest is on those bad girls.


Thanks!

Harvest will be heady, not sure if it will be a "great" yield yet though. Will have to see once the calyxes swell. I should have used a 400w MH for veg, but didn't have the extra spending money at the time. If I would run it again I'd use a 400w MH as soon as they were in the 5 gal pots, and veg them to about a foot tall into the screen before I went 12/12. Make some foot long, heady colas. Perhaps next PE run!

I plan to use a 400w MH on this white widow for next run, then veg to about 8 inches as they supposedly stretch 2.5x


----------



## bombasticson (Jun 27, 2012)

Yea man that mh is beastly I got one sitting waiting to grow, gonna use on my next grow.. Doing G13 Pineapple express vegging for 2 months using FIM, Supercropping, and scrog


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 27, 2012)

i recommend a nice MH for veg..


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 27, 2012)

what happened with the jiffy pellets?


----------



## NoSmokingPlease (Jun 28, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Harvest will be heady, not sure if it will be a "great" yield yet though. Will have to see once the calyxes swell. I should have used a 400w MH for veg, but didn't have the extra spending money at the time. If I would run it again I'd use a 400w MH as soon as they were in the 5 gal pots, and veg them to about a foot tall into the screen before I went 12/12. Make some foot long, heady colas. Perhaps next PE run!
> 
> I plan to use a 400w MH on this white widow for next run, then veg to about 8 inches as they supposedly stretch 2.5x



I am planning on using 400w MH for veg period and 400w HPS for flowering.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 29, 2012)

NoSmokingPlease said:


> I am planning on using 400w MH for veg period and 400w HPS for flowering.



Perfectooo.... Get dat digital, interchangeable ballast!

And a hood that's easy to take on and off, yet still has a gasket!


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 29, 2012)

Day 43

4:20 dabs yeah!

Took some pics before lights on..

It looks like they are going to chunk out.. Because they are pretty decent sized, and the calyxes are still super tiny. The nuggets are starting to lean over the place, and some colas are growing up from the bottom pretty well once the light has been opened up to them from yellowing fan leaves that have been removed. I've rearranged some colas after this shot, to let them breathe better, and to get colas leaning back into the shadows, back under the light. Hopefully that should add a little resin/weight to them. 












frostttt-eeee





















a main cola on #1 (in the back), you can see the difference between phenos. #1 might take another 5-7 longer than #2 I'm guessing.






Right side main cola on #2.






 at the derping nugget in the bottom foreground..


----------



## NoSmokingPlease (Jun 29, 2012)

Dem colas.. Hnnnrrrggghhh..


----------



## bombasticson (Jun 29, 2012)

real nice man I think im a little jealous.. care to share what makes buds that frosty Im thinking the temps and humidity have alot to do with it?


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 29, 2012)

bombasticson said:


> real nice man I think im a little jealous.. care to share what makes buds that frosty Im thinking the temps and humidity have alot to do with it?


I don't know exactly.. They get frostier with every grow my friend.

My guess is just generally happy, stress free plants + optimal environment(low humidity and temp), combined with intense HPS light helps the resin content.

I keep asking myself, if they're this frosty now - what will they look like when they're done?  Should be some strong strong pineapple express either way!


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 30, 2012)

Day 44 today

Watered with /gal

20mL Big Bloom
3.5mL BioWeed
10mL CalMag
3mL Grow Big
23mL Tiger Bloom



They _are_ starting to chunk out, still not many calyxes ripening up but still a lot of weight being added.. Lots of buds are starting to lean and require being tied up further to the screen so they don't slip down .


Will take pics again in a few daze..


----------



## DSB65 (Jun 30, 2012)

looking good bro......


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## DSB65 (Jun 30, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> Thanks


CHECK OUT MY GROW..POSTED PICS LAST NIGHT..

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/534761-dsb-can-grow.html


----------



## elleandblair420 (Jul 1, 2012)

Subbed been for a while but it's official now lol


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 2, 2012)

Day 46





















this guys leaned over far











Just some random calyxes puffing out, nothing steady yet though. I'm guessing they will be prime to chop around day 60.

next photo update in a week and a half.


----------



## Tentgremlin (Jul 3, 2012)

Nice one looking better than mine turned out in hydro 2oz dry off each plant x 16 under 4 x 600w hps all the best TG.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 3, 2012)

Day 47 

Watering with /gal

10mL CalMag
[email protected]


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 3, 2012)

Tentgremlin said:


> Nice one looking better than mine turned out in hydro 2oz dry off each plant x 16 under 4 x 600w hps all the best TG.


Hmmm that stinks, but was it at least some good bud? I think these girls need intense veg to do great in flower. I don't know if topping them was the right call or not, I think next time I would just train out all the side branches and have one main cola per plant.


----------



## noob78 (Jul 3, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> Day 46
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good bro.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 3, 2012)

Thanks!

I'm feeling like these chicks will get big late in bloom, what do you guys think? Still lots of white pistils in there.

Either way the smell is awesome, gets all over you, near impossible to wash off with soap. The flowers look like they have two coats of resin so far, with more to come  ..So I'm thinking the medicine will certainly be... effective.. .


----------



## noob78 (Jul 3, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I'm feeling like these chicks will get big late in bloom, what do you guys think? Still lots of white pistils in there.
> 
> Either way the smell is awesome, gets all over you, near impossible to wash off with soap. The flowers look like they have two coats of resin so far, with more to come  ..So I'm thinking the medicine will certainly be... effective.. .


I think they'll chuck out, nice to hear about the resin though.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 3, 2012)

The colas sparkle under the HPS like a Christmas tree!  Totally in love with the 400w, rocks my socks off - even though these PE are on the small side.


----------



## Outlawd15 (Jul 3, 2012)

I hope my girl turns out similar to yours!


----------



## magnesium (Jul 3, 2012)

Can't wait for the yield post


----------



## Traxx187 (Jul 4, 2012)

this is dope! just read all 29 pages lol cant wait for the chop down


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 4, 2012)

Traxx187 said:


> this is dope! just read all 29 pages lol cant wait for the chop down


Good stuff I hope! 


Go to your profile, and go to settings and set it to 40 posts per page. I only have 8 pages.


----------



## Traxx187 (Jul 5, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> Good stuff I hope!
> 
> 
> Go to your profile, and go to settings and set it to 40 posts per page. I only have 8 pages.


lol sweet thanks for that man


----------



## bombasticson (Jul 8, 2012)

looking real good, you sure you wanna harvest in a week tho.. looks like it has some swelling to do?


----------



## pickles43 (Jul 8, 2012)

Awesome, just read through all 29 pages, I got some freebies of this g13 pe last year from attitude. Now you got me wanting to pop em


----------



## Traxx187 (Jul 8, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> Good stuff I hope!
> 
> 
> Go to your profile, and go to settings and set it to 40 posts per page. I only have 8 pages.





pickles43 said:


> Awesome, just read through all 29 pages, I got some freebies of this g13 pe last year from attitude. Now you got me wanting to pop em


there you go


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 9, 2012)

bombasticson said:


> looking real good, you sure you wanna harvest in a week tho.. looks like it has some swelling to do?


Yep. They've been swelling right along schedule..




pickles43 said:


> Awesome, just read through all 29 pages, I got some freebies of this g13 pe last year from attitude. Now you got me wanting to pop em


Thanks man! +rep & Stick around for the harvest! The colas are looking very, very nice.

Welcome to rollitup, I hope you stick around! Everyone's _real_ friendly and helpful around here! (no sarcasm) 



Traxx187 said:


> there you go


  spreading the word eh?   thanks!


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 9, 2012)

Day 53 today


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 11, 2012)

Day 55 today

Flushing with 2.5 gals of distilled water..

They look MIGHTY mighty fine. Lots of pistils have turned, they have fluffed out, now I'm just waiting for them to ripen up.. The trichs still look 70% clear.

Wilted canopy, water rushing to the tops.































I'm thinking about chopping on sunday.. The 15th..


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 12, 2012)

lookin good mang. excited to see the chop. my PE cross is chuggin along nicely as well. 3 nice spear shaped cola.. with TONS of frost!! the buds look white! lol. and smells delicious. these are deff PE dominant. havent seem much of the blackwater traits at all. wondering if there will be any color towards the end of flowering? mine are at day 42ish i think. got sum white widow comin in probably today or tomorrow. cant wait to start them!! soooo.. wats next on the list for you to grow??


----------



## Topo (Jul 12, 2012)

Subbed! My best grow was PE; rock hard dense nugs and sooooper stoney. Them buds were racy for the first 20 minutes, then a nice long comfortable descent. Good looking grow man! Attached are some older PE pics, 'hope you don't mind.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 12, 2012)

Day 56 today

Going to try to get some lights off pics for you guys tonight. The lights on pics don't do them justice.

The buds are covered in clear/white trichomes.. and the hairs are fire red/orange, and the leaves are turning a tropical lime color.

It's trichs on top of trichs on trichs .. Some calyxes you can't even see green, just white.


----------



## CircuiT37 (Jul 12, 2012)

Hey, those buds look lovely, youve done a top job. I had a freebie seed of this strain n she was a pleasure to grow. If intrested heres a link

http://www.breedbay.co.uk/forums/strain-specific-showcase/201357615-pineapple-express-g13-labs.html

p.s goto the lastpage to see some lovely buds


----------



## magnesium (Jul 12, 2012)

its.......beautiful


----------



## North40Farmer (Jul 12, 2012)

Really nice man. Your canopy is so nice and even it's great, any tips on how you kept it so even? I'm trying lst for the first time in my grow but with no net.... not as even as yours. They took flight in flowering. Yield looks like it's going to be great too I'm tuned......


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 12, 2012)

North40Farmer said:


> Really nice man. Your canopy is so nice and even it's great, any tips on how you kept it so even? I'm trying lst for the first time in my grow but with no net.... not as even as yours. They took flight in flowering. Yield looks like it's going to be great too I'm tuned......




two words


Zip tiessssss 

the nugs are getting so dense they're just falling all over the place


----------



## lokie (Jul 12, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> two words
> 
> 
> Zip tiessssss
> ...


My flower room looks like a big string spider web. I have string from the buds to over the tent roof support to help
hold up the buds.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 12, 2012)

lokie said:


> My flower room looks like a big string spider web. I have string from the buds to over the tent roof support to help
> hold up the buds.


Yeah I just zip tie the buds to my screen so I don't have to have the spider web maintenance! That or they just lean up against the screen.

Gotta love SCROG.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 12, 2012)

Day 56 Mostly after lights off











































Still some good flower underneath











































Calyx close up.. They are packed in there _tight. _I'm seeing a few starting to become cloudy, still not peaking, a lot of clear, and no amber. I will chop when I see like 10-20 percent amber, with maybe 10% cloudy, and 80% or so peak cloudyness.  Guessing that will be around day 60.














 the captcha to upload the high res pic is even smoking related.. bee line: hemp wick.


----------



## noob78 (Jul 12, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> Day 56 Mostly after lights off
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn they looking good for you bro, I will not try to have so many colas next time, thinking of making a 3"x3" screen so they have better light coverage. maybe 20-30 colas and let them get huge.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 12, 2012)

yeah that sounds like a good way to use your 400w HPS!

& I feel ya.. Mine ended up with soooo many colas, with only a few being very very large mostly because I used the floro for veg. I think when I use 400w MH for veg they wont have as many branches, but it will be a plant 2x the size.. I also topped my plants to two main colas.


Like I always say... Next grow.. Next grow


----------



## noob78 (Jul 12, 2012)

That is the truth I have so many that some shade others, So I have so many ideas for next grow lol. Zip Ties and less colas hopefully + better yield


----------



## elgato420 (Jul 13, 2012)

Got me some of these beans as well, can't wait to try them out, especially after seeing this  BTW I'd cut that bitch down right there on day 56, looks just perfect. 
Looking forward to smoke report and dry weight. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 13, 2012)

noob78 said:


> That is the truth I have so many that some shade others, So I have so many ideas for next grow lol. Zip Ties and less colas hopefully + better yield


Yeah, I got some nugs shading the ones underneath.. But not really that bad. The light just bounces off the walls and gets all over the ones that aren't getting direct light. That's what I love about HPS it's not even the direct light that gets on most of the buds its the indirect light. You will also notice when you stop feeding and the foliage naturally yellows and dies that more light will get down into the buds, which is perfect timing for the chunk out process.



elgato420 said:


> Got me some of these beans as well, can't wait to try them out, especially after seeing this  BTW I'd cut that bitch down right there on day 56, looks just perfect.
> Looking forward to smoke report and dry weight. Keep up the good work!


Nawwww... They got some time to reach max potency my friend! Chopping sunday/monday/tuesday.. #1 will be a few days behind #2.


----------



## pickles43 (Jul 13, 2012)

Thanks man! +rep & Stick around for the harvest! The colas are looking very, very nice.

Welcome to rollitup, I hope you stick around! Everyone's _real_ friendly and helpful around here! (no sarcasm[/QUOTE]

Yeah I usually just lurk this site never really posted much. I did on a few other boards but this one seems to have a ton more useful info.

Im Stoked on your canopy, I'd love to have such evenness in my grow but I like running a mix of different strains. Not optimal but it works for me.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jul 13, 2012)

Excellent job, I like it that you have so many colas, I dont think it could have been done any better. Did you fim at all?


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 13, 2012)

love the pics with the lights off. u can really see the frost now. =) my Purple pineapple looks similar. loads of frost to the point where sum buds look almost white.. not green. lol. bright orange hairs.. the smells awesome! my WW seeds finally came in. startin them now. wen u plan on starting urs? curious to see the differences between Dinafams WW vs Nirvanas White Widow. =)


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 13, 2012)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Excellent job, I like it that you have so many colas, I dont think it could have been done any better. Did you fim at all?


Thanks! And I topped at the second node on both.



chb444220 said:


> love the pics with the lights off. u can really see the frost now. =) my Purple pineapple looks similar. loads of frost to the point where sum buds look almost white.. not green. lol. bright orange hairs.. the smells awesome! my WW seeds finally came in. startin them now. wen u plan on starting urs? curious to see the differences between Dinafams WW vs Nirvanas White Widow. =)


Thanks! And yeah the HPS downs out the crystals for sure!

I'm starting mine the day I chop.. So sunday or monday.


----------



## noob78 (Jul 13, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> Thanks! And I topped at the second node on both.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look like you will have your hands full this weekend congrats on your excellent grow. I have learned so much from your grows and style and pointers its crazy. will you be doing another journal?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jul 13, 2012)

Cant wait to see the final yield!


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 14, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> Thanks! And yeah the HPS downs out the crystals for sure!
> 
> I'm starting mine the day I chop.. So sunday or monday.


awesome! im germing mine now. =) we'll havbe to see teh differences.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 14, 2012)

chb444220 said:


> awesome! im germing mine now. =) we'll havbe to see teh differences.


Hell yeah, I just hope my freebies don't suck!



Mellowman2112 said:


> Cant wait to see the final yield!


Me too man.


noob78 said:


> Look like you will have your hands full this weekend congrats on your excellent grow. I have learned so much from your grows and style and pointers its crazy. will you be doing another journal?


Im glad man that's why I'm here! To learn and share knowledge about gettin the best buds we can grow . Yeah I'll be doing another journal for the dinafem white widow when they're in the ground.

Does anyone have experience with dinafem white widow? I've read to expect a 2.5x stretch, and a 60 day flower. I hear it's indica dominant.


----------



## bombasticson (Jul 15, 2012)

hey verde how long did it take your PE to sprout?


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 15, 2012)

Day 59 today, watering with distilled water..


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 15, 2012)

bombasticson said:


> hey verde how long did it take your PE to sprout?



24-48 hours as always.

Although I had 1 dud. Had to replant a new seed, which is why one plant is 2 days older than the other


----------



## Traxx187 (Jul 15, 2012)

i have a PE seed that im gonna wait on right now i have 14 other plants hehe this is the nicest grow i have ever seen great job bro


----------



## MadmanStitch (Jul 15, 2012)

beautiful one of my favorites adding +1 rep


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 15, 2012)

Here are some pics of a sample nugget I took. A lot of the cola trichs look clear, but the glands are getting nice and fat.. Still waiting for mostly white. might have to wait a few extra days? I had one more day of light planned but I might need another 2-3, we will see!

By the way, this little sample bud wasn't in direct light, like ever. Still a great looking little nugget though!























For anyone wondering, I always do a sample nugget or two, to see how the trichs look and to see how the buds dry so I can anticipate what the bulk of the crop will dry and look like.





Traxx187 said:


> i have a PE seed that im gonna wait on right now i have 14 other plants hehe this is the nicest grow i have ever seen great job bro


Thanks for the kind words, it means a lot!


----------



## Outlawd15 (Jul 15, 2012)

I can't tell you how anxious I am to see how my pineapple turns out. It'll be my first real plant I've grown. The other didn't have the nutrients or light that I am using now. Before was a few CFLs and it was just bad.

I hope to get my buds dense like yours, or if anything better than last time. So far, so good.

Some gas stations near my house are doing limited edition Pineapple White Owls Cigarillos. I grabbed me a few packages, never know!


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 15, 2012)

Day 59 photos.. Yeah, I'm thinking of a tuesday night chop.


----------



## lokie (Jul 15, 2012)

Thought I would share where my grow is currently. 8 weeks veg, 58 days flower.

This is not a thread jack, just a simple compairson of
different styles and expertiese. I have little of either.

This is my first successful grow. TOP, LST for the mother and just grow for the clones.

This is the largest single cola. that is a 23w cfl. connie chung on the right in the first pic.

PE front and center lots of red hairs and trics just waiting for the magic hour. I think within a week. 
and Connie Chung soon after.


----------



## bombasticson (Jul 15, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> 24-48 hours as always.
> 
> Although I had 1 dud. Had to replant a new seed, which is why one plant is 2 days older than the other


what method do you use for germination.. i had to plant some new seed and they haved cracked yet and its been two days you think their duds?


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 15, 2012)

I use the paper towel method.. 2 days isn't long if your just planting a seed in the soil.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 16, 2012)

Day 60, still no chop. I think I'm going to wait this out max another week.

The trichs are developing some really beautiful glands, and the stalks are crazy long (extra thc? ). But still a solid 75% is still clear. Although they are starting to cloud up, and I found 1 in 100 glands to be half amber. So were certainly getting there, it's just a matter of time .

Also, I've been dropping the night temps into the low 60s, and keeping the day temps around 75-78. Now I'm seeing purpling on the leaves, and on the calyxes. Definitely going to be very pretty, purple hued white calyx orange hair cannabis.. 











































Sample calyx, camera zoom and microscope shot.


----------



## lokie (Jul 16, 2012)

That's awesome. i love the tric pics.


----------



## idreamofbluedream (Jul 16, 2012)

turned out great!


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 16, 2012)

lokie said:


> That's awesome. i love the tric pics.


Thanks.  The trichs are hard to focus in on with a stock lens!



idreamofbluedream said:


> turned out great!


Thanks! But they're still going! Should look best right before chop .


----------



## Ge7Som3 (Jul 17, 2012)

Always the best! Keep it up verde!


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 17, 2012)

awesome pis man.. they looks great! awww u got me all excited thinking u were gonna chop tonight! lol. ughhh yeaa i may have to chop my PE cross down today/tomorow. due to a problem. sum1 runnin his mouth. a took a bat to his car.. several times. and his kneecap.. a sisters ex bf. that didnt kno wen to stop. and threw my sister to the ground... that was the end of his knight.. but im worried the cops might come if he runs to the cops.. and he knows about the grow too. soo i took everything down for the moment... =/

anywayzz. enuff abot me. lol. love the pics. they look sooo frosty! im sure a week more wont hurt. =D cant wait to see the harvest!!


----------



## lokie (Jul 17, 2012)

chb444220 said:


> awesome pis man.. they looks great! awww u got me all excited thinking u were gonna chop tonight! lol. ughhh yeaa i may have to chop my PE cross down today/tomorow. due to a problem. sum1 runnin his mouth. a took a bat to his car.. several times. and his kneecap.. a sisters ex bf. that didnt kno wen to stop. and threw my sister to the ground... that was the end of his knight.. but im worried the cops might come if he runs to the cops.. and he knows about the grow too. soo i took everything down for the moment... =/
> 
> anywayzz. enuff abot me. lol. love the pics. they look sooo frosty! im sure a week more wont hurt. =D cant wait to see the harvest!!



wow thats a lot going on. I hope you get it sorted out in your favor.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 17, 2012)

lokie said:


> wow thats a lot going on. I hope you get it sorted out in your favor.


Same here! Good luck man! Early harvest is better than no harvest!


----------



## lokie (Jul 17, 2012)

Sr. Verde

How does your garden grow? 

What is your water scheduled for the last days? are you water normal, or light to dry faster after harvest.

If I dont harvest tomorrow I have to consider if I will water again.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 17, 2012)

I'll water a day before I chop. They drink fast.

I want them to dry slow - this lets more chlorophyll escape during the drying process.


----------



## iTop (Jul 17, 2012)

Nice grow man, really looking forward to your harvest. Trichs look incredible. Great grow man 
I was looking into the Kelp, do you use Kelp meal? or the liquid kelp?


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 17, 2012)

I use liquid kelp. But I'm totally looking into mixing kelp meal and a few others into my soil mix. Just make sure it's good stuff, don't skimp - cold processed is important.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 18, 2012)

Day 62 starts today.. Watered with more distilled water.


*Bad news: Bugs.*

I hate bugs .

So I'm pretty sure they are spring tails, tiny tan/black bugs, about 1/20mm long. The jump up 5-6 inches high. These spring tails have plagued me since my first grow! No idea why I always get them.

They say spring tails are actually beneficial to your soil, but, *fuck bugs.*

The problem is only bad enough that when I water, they get flushed out to the bottom root zone, this must mean they aren't doing so well surviving. Also, they aren't visible on the surface of the soil either. So it's not a huge problem, the buds will be fine, it's just annoying.

They say the spring tails feed on decaying organic material, and leave healthy living material alone. Or in other words they supposedly eat the bad stuff (fungus, mold, algae), and leave the good stuff. They also say you don't get them if your soil doesn't have that stuff. It makes sense though that I got them now. I've honestly let them go though, I haven't moved the pots in about 2 months lol: scrog), and I haven't been draining stagnant water as thoroughly as I should have been.

Oh well, colas are looking beautiful. Phosphorous deficiencies are apparent in the leaves, making for some cool  coloring. They should be white, frosty buds with bright orange hairs, and purple hues in the calyxes here and there..


----------



## noob78 (Jul 18, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> Day 62 starts today.. Watered with more distilled water.
> 
> 
> *Bad news: Bugs.*
> ...


Sorry to hear about the bugs, but the end is in sight.


----------



## lokie (Jul 18, 2012)

Sorry about the pesky pests, looks like you can get through another day or 2 then no more problem.

I added 1/2 rations of water to my plants last night just to keep them going. I would like the root ball
on the dry side when I cut which will be whenever the trics turn, I've been watching my scope
and think maybe Friday will be harvest day, I have waited this long whats another day or 2 for the BOMB.

The trics are a mix of clear, cloudy and only few are amber now. All have long necks and fat heads.
I am excited as the connie chung should be ready a week later then 1 more late flowering PE a week after that.

The grow logs i reviewed before growing PE gave a range of 5 2 - 56 days flowerig
to harvest. 1 post claimed it was like clock work his PE was ready at 52 days every time.
Well his growing environment is obviously different form ours. 

I wanted it to be ready sooner but I want it at its best. Its for me so I'm after the quality over speed
or quantity.

If all goes well I hope for 3/4 LB over the next 2 weeks.


----------



## iTop (Jul 18, 2012)

Bummer on the bugs bro. Thanks on the kelp, gonna use it for a couple seeds i have germinating today
Can't wait to see yield and i'm sure your quality s gonna be up there  Wish i knew you, so i could smoking on some of what your growing, haha
Great job again man


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 19, 2012)

lokie said:


> Sorry about the pesky pests, looks like you can get through another day or 2 then no more problem.
> 
> I added 1/2 rations of water to my plants last night just to keep them going. I would like the root ball
> on the dry side when I cut which will be whenever the trics turn, I've been watching my scope
> ...


I think someone said like 90% of the folks here harvest too early, perhaps that was Zues. Either way I agree, and I just chop em when I think it's right .

And I could handle these bugs for another week or two, but i would be starving my plants in the process, and they have already been flushed for a few weeks now. So I will just chop them friday night, hoping for cloudy trichs all over!

We are on the same page though, you describe how my trichs look on the same days. I am also planning a friday harvest. I know I watered yesterday, but I'm going to give them some water tonight, in preparation for their chop tomorrow night.



iTop said:


> Bummer on the bugs bro. Thanks on the kelp, gonna use it for a couple seeds i have germinating today
> Can't wait to see yield and i'm sure your quality s gonna be up there  Wish i knew you, so i could smoking on some of what your growing, haha
> Great job again man


I would use the kelp on developing rootzones, and flowering plants. A foliar spray in veg works well, as does a full strength root soak with the kelp after a transplant. Makes them grow crazy fast and healthy roots and foliage. 
Though it's pretty natural and organic, so I wouldn't worry about giving it at the wrong time, as long as your not foliar feeding flowers with it .



noob78 said:


> Sorry to hear about the bugs, but the end is in sight.


Yes it is sir! Yes it is..


----------



## bombasticson (Jul 19, 2012)

Im gonna let my pineapple express go 11 weeks.. I like a little body feeling with my head high


----------



## lokie (Jul 19, 2012)

bombasticson said:


> Im gonna let my pineapple express go 11 weeks.. I like a little body feeling with my head high







<pic from the web 
at 63 days my PE looks almost exactly like this.

11? that may be a bit too long. at 63 days in flower I can tell the trics are changing color quicker in
just the last few days. I think another 3 weeks would be too long and the trics would be 100% amber
and decaying.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 19, 2012)

Day 63, before lights off and after..

On second thought I'm letting this go til saturday night. The colors are just coming out so dang pretty, and the trichs are turning a dreamy, milky white. I just want to give 'em another day.


----------



## North40Farmer (Jul 19, 2012)

i'll smoke to that dayyyyyuummmmm..... some flame! Good job Verde! Got the leaning tower of Treeza over in the corner.....love it.


----------



## elleandblair420 (Jul 19, 2012)

Have you ever tried a nail thru the stem 24-48 hrs before harvest if that's even correct??


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 19, 2012)

Nah I don't like to torture my plants I love them too much ^.^.

I find happy plants make good buds.


----------



## elleandblair420 (Jul 19, 2012)

Actually looking at what you have how could you this is better than any magazine awesome grow and setup!


----------



## Traxx187 (Jul 19, 2012)

elleandblair420 said:


> Actually looking at what you have how could you this is better than any magazine awesome grow and setup!


thats what i told him! he inspired me


----------



## noob78 (Jul 20, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> Day 63, before lights off and after..
> 
> On second thought I'm letting this go til saturday night. The colors are just coming out so dang pretty, and the trichs are turning a dreamy, milky white. I just want to give 'em another day.


Damn you Sr. You making my next grow harder with this grow.lol That looks fabulous Job well done. Send me a link to the new grow when up and running.


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 20, 2012)

lookin great man. =)your just about there!! i'd probly chop her now.. but thats just me.. i get a lil too antsy sumtimes. always in a rush to try sumthing new. those buds looks very frosty tho man. keep it up! u runnin a scrog with ur next strain??


----------



## Traxx187 (Jul 20, 2012)

did you have a feeding schedule for this ? i wanna grow the same strain soon and i was wondering if you would be kind to pass your schedule along  im new to all this and im confused on when to add nutes you know what i mean?


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 20, 2012)

chb444220 said:


> lookin great man. =)your just about there!! i'd probly chop her now.. but thats just me.. i get a lil too antsy sumtimes. always in a rush to try sumthing new. those buds looks very frosty tho man. keep it up! u runnin a scrog with ur next strain??


 That's what people have been saying for a week or two . But they just look better every day! You should see this bud man, it's crazzzhheeee frosty! Looks like a damn ice cream cone dipped in sprinkles. 

Yeah I'm running Dinafem White Widow in Screen of Green.. Wanna veg them to a little over a foot under 400w MH then flip the switch to 12/12!



Traxx187 said:


> did you have a feeding schedule for this ? i wanna grow the same strain soon and i was wondering if you would be kind to pass your schedule along  im new to all this and im confused on when to add nutes you know what i mean?


I just go by looks, I have sort of a schedule in my head. If you look back to when I was actually feeding I listed what I was using in what amounts, and at what pH . If you want I could put together a weekly thing, but every plant is different. Different size, strain, and light requires different amounts of nutrients I'm finding.


----------



## Traxx187 (Jul 20, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> I go by looks, I have sort of a schedule in my head. If you look back to when I was actually feeding I listed what I was using in what amounts, and at what pH . If you want I could put together a weekly thing, but every plant is different. Different size, strain, and light requires different amounts of nutrients I'm finding.


if im not troubleling you and your not busy could you make a weekly thing would appreciate it very much this is gona be the next strain I grow I know ever plant is different. A big thanks if you do!


----------



## C.Indica (Jul 20, 2012)

Wow I've been away since like day 30 or so.
Looks amazing otter.

Enjoy that herb now!


----------



## iTop (Jul 20, 2012)

Great looking buds man! Just smoked some PE the other night, and lemme tell ya! That's gonna be some great smoke 
Great grow man, just spectacular. Learned a lot from you! Picked me up some kelp, and my girls are loving it 
Thanks Verde


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 20, 2012)

Traxx187 said:


> if im not troubleling you and your not busy could you make a weekly thing would appreciate it very much this is gona be the next strain I grow I know ever plant is different. A big thanks if you do!


You could always plant them, and follow this journal and stay like 2 weeks ahead to see whats next . Every time I fed I listed /gal quantities, and only had very minor burning on the tips of the leaves. 

The only thing I could really list is to follow the full strength fox farms feeding for tiger bloom and grow big, and use 20mL big bloom for regular feedings and 30mL for strong feedings. Only use the grow big and big bloom for veg, and then use big bloom and tiger bloom for flower. I would recommend keeping mostly the big bloom /grow big program for the first 4 weeks of flower, and use about 5mL tiger bloom and 15mL grow big in the last week and then start using 15mL tiger bloom 5mL grow big for the 5th week and then just use only tiger bloom and big bloom for the rest of flower until you flush.

If that sounds complicated just go back to page one and start writing down what I fed with on what days.. I followed a water - feed - water - feed schedule..


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 20, 2012)

iTop said:


> Great looking buds man! Just smoked some PE the other night, and lemme tell ya! That's gonna be some great smoke
> Great grow man, just spectacular. Learned a lot from you! Picked me up some kelp, and my girls are loving it
> Thanks Verde



Glad you did! Kelp is the bomb! Just watch the build up, use the reccomended dose when you feed and it will be all good. It's a good health booster for the plants. Like I said before I think healthy plants produce the best bud, keeping every little spectrum happy gives you the best buds. Make sure your using some cal mag too, the plants LOVE that shit. 


Awh yee..


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 20, 2012)

Day 64.. Next photos will be the last before trim.

The leaves are getting really purple, and the calyxes are starting to get purple too. Pretty beautiful! The effect is most noticeable on the smaller buds, so there will be a great range of colors. 

I love flowers . So pretty .


----------



## Traxx187 (Jul 20, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> You could always plant them, and follow this journal and stay like 2 weeks ahead to see whats next . Every time I fed I listed /gal quantities, and only had very minor burning on the tips of the leaves.
> 
> The only thing I could really list is to follow the full strength fox farms feeding for tiger bloom and grow big, and use 20mL big bloom for regular feedings and 30mL for strong feedings. Only use the grow big and big bloom for veg, and then use big bloom and tiger bloom for flower. I would recommend keeping mostly the big bloom /grow big program for the first 4 weeks of flower, and use about 5mL tiger bloom and 15mL grow big in the last week and then start using 15mL tiger bloom 5mL grow big for the 5th week and then just use only tiger bloom and big bloom for the rest of flower until you flush.
> 
> If that sounds complicated just go back to page one and start writing down what I fed with on what days.. I followed a water - feed - water - feed schedule..


sweet kinda but i got it thanks man i will im about to move and what not so im gonna get set up soon !


----------



## johnyutah (Jul 21, 2012)

Verde, you grow some dank! Thank you for your wonderful threads and always the encouraging advice provided. I send good vibes your way, may your everything prosper.....YTM


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 21, 2012)

johnyutah said:


> Verde, you grow some dank! Thank you for your wonderful threads and always the encouraging advice provided. I send good vibes your way, may your everything prosper.....YTM


Thanks brother!


----------



## Traxx187 (Jul 21, 2012)

I can't wait for the harvest


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 21, 2012)

Day 65.. Looks like I'm going to have to give them another week.
Just kidding. Chopping these bitches down tonight ! 

They are beautiful!

Here are a few photos of right after lights on today. Going to have lights off and initial chop pics up laters.. These girls ended up small from the 200w floros lack of penetration, but they killed it in flower, and have soooo much resin, and stink so damn good. I'm proud of them.


----------



## slowandsteady (Jul 21, 2012)

almost to pretty to chop. almost! awesome job. hope they taste as sweet as they look.


----------



## DSB65 (Jul 21, 2012)

sweet bro.....


----------



## Traxx187 (Jul 21, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> Day 65.. Looks like I'm going to have to give them another week.
> Just kidding. Chopping these bitches down tonight !
> 
> They are beautiful!
> ...


yay! been waiting cant wait hope you get a great yield


----------



## RottenRoots (Jul 21, 2012)

Damn bro! You know what's up, some killer lookin' bud you got there.


----------



## noob78 (Jul 21, 2012)

Congrats on a excellent grow bro


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 21, 2012)

Day 65 lights off beginning harvest 





























































Trimmin table






A P of hash oil






Gettin to work













I'll upload pics of the trimmed buds later . Thanks for following along folks!


----------



## Ge7Som3 (Jul 22, 2012)

Very nice Sr.Verde this shit looks crazy bomb can't wait for the final product!


----------



## RottenRoots (Jul 22, 2012)

I'm tempted to get some of these seeds now. Nice grow bro. 5 starred


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 22, 2012)

fuckin awesome mannnnnn!! wen u said u were gonna wait another week i was like comeee onnn !!!! lol. na they look great tho! nice and frosty!! just chopped my Purple Pineapple down. the link is in my sig. if ur interested in checkin them out. u gonna post pics of them all trimmed up? im excited to see them all trimmed. theyre gonna look even whiter once they dry.. =) looks like they yielded very nice as well. mu Blue Dream grows fuckin crazyyy. i dont even need to top or fim them.. they just branch off like crazyyy!

like the Oil letter P. lol. P for Pineapple ehh? like the coloring on them as well. very niiiiiiice very niiiiiiice. u got sum amazing pics as well. picture perfect pictures. lol. if my BlueBerry turns out to be a male... i may cross it to the purple pineapple.. add sum berry flavor to the pineapple flavor it has not. and maybe sum color. also will be crossing it to the white widow. ill be stoppin by to look for the rest of the pics. =) stop by my thread if ya got time. just posted about 30 pics over there. lol.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 22, 2012)

This harvest is nuts.. going on 13 hours for me, had someone else here for the first 8..

Still looking at a fat pile of nugs


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 22, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> This harvest is nuts.. going on 13 hours for me, had someone else here for the first 8..
> 
> Still looking at a fat pile of nugs


damnnn. i'll give ya a hand!! i love trimming buds. but deff looks like there was quite a bit of buds there. soo u got ur work cut out for ya. good luck mannee


----------



## RottenRoots (Jul 22, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> This harvest is nuts.. going on 13 hours for me, had someone else here for the first 8..
> 
> Still looking at a fat pile of nugs


Man that must be sooo hard on you... lmao.
Wish i had enough buds to trim that long.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 22, 2012)

Harvest pics..

I've ended up with 4 (24x24 in diameter) racks full of bud, 2 racks full of frost trim.



Some of my favorite pics:









































































Dealt with at least 16 of these size piles..


----------



## Traxx187 (Jul 22, 2012)

this looks sooo good lol


----------



## iTop (Jul 22, 2012)

Wow, that looks like an amazing harvest! Trimming can be a killer on my back, lol
Hope your powering through it! Stick in there verde!! The end product will be worth it


----------



## noob78 (Jul 22, 2012)

Looking nice


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 22, 2012)

iTop said:


> Wow, that looks like an amazing harvest! Trimming can be a killer on my back, lol
> Hope your powering through it! Stick in there verde!! The end product will be worth it



Yeah I've been done trimming since 11am .


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 22, 2012)

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm..........


----------



## bombasticson (Jul 22, 2012)

Nice job champ


----------



## iTop (Jul 22, 2012)

Nice, nice!  whenever you can, you should post some pics of the harvest all together drying 
can't wait to see the yield
Amazing grow man, enjoy that smoke!


----------



## bombasticson (Jul 22, 2012)

If you guys wanna see some more pineapple express got mine started should be pretty good im gonn us 5 gal container for veg and 10 gal for bloom .. Check it out in my signature


----------



## Californicater (Jul 22, 2012)

Looks like you did a really good job Señor


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jul 23, 2012)

Sweet!!! Cant wait for the weigh in dry.


----------



## zoltar420 (Jul 23, 2012)

Great grow bro


----------



## Traxx187 (Jul 23, 2012)

If I plant 5 PE seeds in 5gal pots and top them the same way you did would a 600w be okay for scrog or would a 1000w hps be better?


----------



## iTop (Jul 23, 2012)

Verde, i got my kelp all mixed and ready to go 
Should i foliar feed my ladies with it too? What was your feeding schedule?


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 23, 2012)

Traxx187 said:


> If I plant 5 PE seeds in 5gal pots and top them the same way you did would a 600w be okay for scrog or would a 1000w hps be better?


1000w is always better if you can manage it.. I'd do 4 in a 4x4 SCROG.. Veg them to be pretty big them expect like a 2x stretch, not much.



iTop said:


> Verde, i got my kelp all mixed and ready to go
> Should i foliar feed my ladies with it too? What was your feeding schedule?


Hell yeah! Foliar feeds works well in small amounts every once in a while. & I listed my feeding schedule throughout the thread.. Mostly the Fox Farms feed schedule with my own additions and modifications.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 23, 2012)

Just threw 2 white widow seeds in a paper towel, freebies. Crossing my fingers for 100% germ rate .


Some awesome reggae jams for you folks:
[youtube]D0jhVKGn2CI#t=38m40s[/youtube]


----------



## iTop (Jul 23, 2012)

Ok, thanks Verde!  I'll let ya know how the ladies react!
White Widow Grow journal??


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 23, 2012)

White Widow Journal will be up as soon as they come through the soil !


----------



## bombasticson (Jul 23, 2012)

Nice lol after one is done no1 can ever wait to get the next one going.. I think growing weed is more addicting then smoking it. What you guys think?


----------



## Traxx187 (Jul 23, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> 1000w is always better if you can manage it.. I'd do 4 in a 4x4 SCROG.. Veg them to be pretty big them expect like a 2x stretch, not much.


so 600w would be okay for 4 PE if i topped them the same way you did ?


----------



## iTop (Jul 24, 2012)

Agreed!
So my Bubba Kush plants were looking kinda thirsty, so i gave them a full serving of some Kelp green, and they're loving it
Just after a couple of hours, i can see the difference  Thanks a ton Verde, i'm gonna be growing with this from now on.
Also looking forward to the White Widow Journal! After this grow, i have some more seeds, and i'll be getting some from attitude, so i'll have a Journal up here in a bit 
Keep on Growing!


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 24, 2012)

Traxx187 said:


> so 600w would be okay for 4 PE if i topped them the same way you did ?


I did 2 under 400w.. I'd do like 3 under a 600w and I wouldn't top them Id just grow out the branches hella.. and veg it out crazy under a 400w or 600w MH.


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 24, 2012)

bombasticson said:


> Nice lol after one is done no1 can ever wait to get the next one going.. I think growing weed is more addicting then smoking it. What you guys think?


i agreeeee. i put more time into growing.. than i did into my last relationship with my gf.. hahaha


----------



## bombasticson (Jul 24, 2012)

chb444220 said:


> i agreeeee. i put more time into growing.. than i did into my last relationship with my gf.. hahaha


Lmao now that is just classic.. Sorry hun but I got a bush at home that is much better then yours


----------



## akuhn235 (Jul 24, 2012)

that was a wicked 41 page read! did you get the weight wet? goodstuff man


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 24, 2012)

akuhn235 said:


> that was a wicked 41 page read! did you get the weight wet? goodstuff man


Thanks dude! Glad you enjoyed!




chb444220 said:


> i agreeeee. i put more time into growing.. than i did into my last relationship with my gf.. hahaha



 i feel that... At least your guaranteed a good yield with cannabis females if you take the time with them and pay attention - with human females, it's hit or miss, no matter how much work you put into it .


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 24, 2012)

OK folks, need your opinions!. So I just checked my paper towel. Looks like we have 1 good seed, and one seed that is possibly a dud. It's a day and a half from me putting them in the paper towel, one cracked, the other didn't. So I thought maybe the waxy layer was too thick on this seed (some strains are like this and thus have trouble germinating seeds), so I took a file and I filed the ridge down, and in my hands the shell cracked open naturally. Now I check about 15 hours later and still nothing besides a little white around the edges of the seed, so I used tweezers and manually pried it open. Now I'm hoping this works, but I have not much hope for it, as it was having trouble from the start. I need 2 plants that are the same strain, and I don't want to run just one white widow. So:

*I need help picking my second choice genetics*:

*I have the following seeds:
*
Reserva Privada: Headband

Reserva Privada Confidental Cheese

Jillybean:

Super Lemon Haze

Dinafem: Skunk #1

Pineapple Express

The White Widow would be about 2.0-2.5x the original size, I'd hope to match similar genetics for SCROG.


----------



## Traxx187 (Jul 24, 2012)

*Reserva Privada Confidental Cheese*


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 24, 2012)

Poppin a new bean tonight.. I'm liking the confidental cheese idea so far, it has similar genetics to white widow.. 70%indica/30% sativa just like the widow (60/40).


----------



## Traxx187 (Jul 24, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> Poppin a new bean tonight.. I'm liking the confidental cheese idea so far, it has similar genetics to white widow.. 70%indica/30% sativa just like the widow (60/40).


sweet cant wait to see this grow!


----------



## iTop (Jul 24, 2012)

I'm thinking Headband, but Cheese would be great too!
Headband is a grow, i've been dying to try, and i was thinking of attempting on maybe my next grow. That and some Vanilla Kush from BF
Hey, but anything you grow Verde, i wanna see


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jul 24, 2012)

I would do the super lemon haze or the pineapple express. Just because of personal preferences.


----------



## lokie (Jul 24, 2012)

Outstanding work!

I popped a Kandy Kush and 1 more Connie Chung into the flower room when my PE came down.


----------



## RottenRoots (Jul 24, 2012)

I think I'm going to try out the 2 storage bin for pots idea. Looks like 2 monsters plants worked well for you. I have a 400w as well and i did four 3 gallon pots but my yield wasn't nearly as good as yours. The bigger the ROOTS, the bigger the FRUITS! Wish me luck, and good luck on your next grow, confidential cheese was on my list as well, ill be subbed.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 24, 2012)

Ok got a Confidental Cheese seed in a paper towel. It looks viable.

I think I'll do another straight headband grow after this confidental cheese /white widow grow.. Those plants yield and stink so great .

Lets all cross our fingers that this seed cracks, and quickly, it's already a day behind the white widow seed.


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 25, 2012)

i was thinking the confidential cheese as well.. i like the super lemon haze.. but i feel like it would take longer to finish.. and not sure how much it would like the scrog since it will want to stretch along.. heard great things about Jilly Bean as well.


----------



## ManOfSteel (Jul 25, 2012)

Very inspiring Sr. Read the entire post and am curiously awaiting your yeild. I am a total newb but I Got given jorges book and read it cover to cover. I didn't want to foray into the net until I had a space able to start. I just got a space 18X18 and have about half my big supplies, I.e. fans, hood, lamps, portable ac. Gonna start with something similairly small but I do have about 4 peoples medicine to grow. Now I am reading furiously on RIU and am just blown away by the collective of knowledge. 
Since I don't know much about scrog, but am now fascinated thanx to this, have any pointers where to look at for info on them? Also wen you topped the 2nd nodes, where can I find info on that delicate procedure? I have so many more Q's, like what half of the abbreviations were lol, but I hope to share them with the rest of RIU. Thank you again for your journal and happy greens!


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 26, 2012)

chb444220 said:


> i was thinking the confidential cheese as well.. i like the super lemon haze.. but i feel like it would take longer to finish.. and not sure how much it would like the scrog since it will want to stretch along.. heard great things about Jilly Bean as well.


Yeah yeah, we're on the same page. As good as some strains sound I don't think they will match up with the widow (jellybean, blueberry, SLH).

So glad i popped that Confidential Cheese. Going to check on it and hopefully plant it tonight, it looked really viable from the start.



ManOfSteel said:


> Very inspiring Sr. Read the entire post and am curiously awaiting your yeild. I am a total newb but I Got given jorges book and read it cover to cover. I didn't want to foray into the net until I had a space able to start. I just got a space 18X18 and have about half my big supplies, I.e. fans, hood, lamps, portable ac. Gonna start with something similairly small but I do have about 4 peoples medicine to grow. Now I am reading furiously on RIU and am just blown away by the collective of knowledge.
> Since I don't know much about scrog, but am now fascinated thanx to this, have any pointers where to look at for info on them? Also wen you topped the 2nd nodes, where can I find info on that delicate procedure? I have so many more Q's, like what half of the abbreviations were lol, but I hope to share them with the rest of RIU. Thank you again for your journal and happy greens!


Hey dude! Awesome to have your first post in my thread! Stick around! Bookmark RIU, and use the subscribe to this thread feature on cool threads. It certainly makes participating easier.

OK, on to growing!

Glad you read and read first, next I'd recommend you follow some grow journals from people who can grow good bud. Try to pick up on the little pieces of knowledge. Heck I'm still learning stuff just following a friends grow. People never stop surprising you! Even the newbies! 

18x18 is reallly really small. Way too small for 4 patients. I grew in 24x24 and that was still very tiny, I'm growing in 30x30 now and it's AWESOME space. Especially for a 400w. I like it much moreso than my 250w 24x24 grow. I can do twice as much even though it's only 1/3 larger.

For the Pineapple Express, yeah I topped them but I don't know if that was the best decision for the yield. I feel like a few main colas, and some lower branches trained the right way would have yielded better than topped plants. As far as the info though, it's totally something to read into. Do a google search on Uncle Bens method of topping for a good guide by resident user, Uncle Ben.

Keep going with the questions if you'd like. This journal is done, nothing happenin' here .


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 26, 2012)

PS: Reserva Privada: Confidental Cheese sprouted, as well as the Dinafem: White Widow.

Should be a fun grow. Mixed strains, fun stuff.


----------



## noob78 (Jul 26, 2012)

Sounds good, congrats on the seeds poppin


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 26, 2012)

Thanks. I'm making some red solo cup pots . I love starting seeds!


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 26, 2012)

OK well this blows. All my extra soil is bunk. Someeeeeeone took off the duct tape, left the bags open, and now there are spider webs and shit in the soil. Fuck that shit.

So gotta run to the hydro store early in the morning. The White Widow has been in the paper towel for 3 days, it will probably have a tap root going by the time I actually plant it 

Only.. 7 more hours!


----------



## Ge7Som3 (Jul 26, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> Yeah yeah, we're on the same page. As good as some strains sound I don't think they will match up with the widow (jellybean, blueberry, SLH).
> 
> So glad i popped that Confidential Cheese. Going to check on it and hopefully plant it tonight, it looked really viable from the start.
> 
> ...


 I would love to see another Super Lemon Haze grow! Gl can't wait for the next adventure!


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 26, 2012)

Just smoked some of the PE, 5 days from chop.. It's been in jars for a day..

WOW. Greaat stuff.

Smells like hay in the jars right now, but smokes sweet, and tastes like vanilla. First smoke impression: Gives you lots of giggles, great head high. Great every day chronic, good old fashioned high.

Can't wait for this to be full strength in 2 weeks.


----------



## noob78 (Jul 26, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> Just smoked some of the PE, 5 days from chop.. It's been in jars for a day..
> 
> WOW. Greaat stuff.
> 
> ...


How long does the hay smell stay around for?


----------



## ManOfSteel (Jul 26, 2012)

Thanks for the quick reply. First off is an error I made. My room is 18' (feet) by 18'. So I'm pretty sure I will have enough room lol. My bad. 
I really am concerned at first with the fact that it is so big and I don't want to extend myself too thin. As I am so new, I understand the fact that experience will teach me just as much if not more than a book. I will be constructing the tent from scratch but I've found all my necessary supplies for purchase. I will probably start with a similair size as your gl80 as it seemed to have a good reflective nature to it. Obviously I will make it a little bigger as this room will eventually serve as a veg room when I can afford a second hood/ fan for a flower room. Ah but I digress.

As for a couple questions because I don't want to take up too much time, where is the subscripe and +rep I've seen?
Where can I learn about training branches?
When you said you were going to do a "soil soak" after you transplanted to your final pots so the roots could really get into the soil, how do you do that?
In your schedule of watering your plants, how much is a schedule, and how much is using a water meter or instinct?
When you say you just gave them water for a feeding, is it water with CalMag and bioweed at 6.5 pH or is it just 6.5pH?
How often are you flushing?

And I love your attention to detail (or as you call it OCD) because from what I've read and with how different the range of quality of buds that I've smoked in the 13 or so years I have been smoking, it seems obvious that the more you care about your ladies, the more they give care back.

The list goes on but I feel like my learning curve is already full at the moment and don't want to pry too much. Again thank you Sr. very much for such priceless information and even more for your actual correspondance


----------



## noob78 (Jul 26, 2012)

ManOfSteel said:


> Thanks for the quick reply. First off is an error I made. My room is 18' (feet) by 18'. So I'm pretty sure I will have enough room lol. My bad.
> I really am concerned at first with the fact that it is so big and I don't want to extend myself too thin. As I am so new, I understand the fact that experience will teach me just as much if not more than a book. I will be constructing the tent from scratch but I've found all my necessary supplies for purchase. I will probably start with a similair size as your gl80 as it seemed to have a good reflective nature to it. Obviously I will make it a little bigger as this room will eventually serve as a veg room when I can afford a second hood/ fan for a flower room. Ah but I digress.
> 
> As for a couple questions because I don't want to take up too much time, where is the subscripe and +rep I've seen?
> ...


The star by the triangle by journal post is the rep button and at the top of the page it says thread tools, click that and scroll down to sub. Glad to have you here


----------



## planesofpaper (Jul 26, 2012)

were those feminized seeds? or did u just get lucky and both turned out girls. I have a 4x3 growing space and am doing a perpetual but the veg cabinet eats a lot of the flower space. I was going to do sog/ perpetual but scrog looks so good and im dying to know what the weight is dry.


----------



## ManOfSteel (Jul 26, 2012)

Don't see a star. Don't have the android app but I'm using a phone. On the full site there is a star with likes?


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 26, 2012)

ManOfSteel said:


> Thanks for the quick reply. First off is an error I made. My room is 18' (feet) by 18'. So I'm pretty sure I will have enough room lol. My bad.
> I really am concerned at first with the fact that it is so big and I don't want to extend myself too thin. As I am so new, I understand the fact that experience will teach me just as much if not more than a book. I will be constructing the tent from scratch but I've found all my necessary supplies for purchase. I will probably start with a similair size as your gl80 as it seemed to have a good reflective nature to it. Obviously I will make it a little bigger as this room will eventually serve as a veg room when I can afford a second hood/ fan for a flower room. Ah but I digress.
> 
> As for a couple questions because I don't want to take up too much time, where is the subscripe and +rep I've seen?
> ...


OOPS. Lol yeah that's just a _little_ larger. 

Constructing a tent sounds good, but I'd seriously consider the grow labs, or the secret jardins. They are _awesome_ for growing. I used to think about making my own stuff too but now I just leave it to the pros  these guys have it down to a science. Like you can grow in home made stuff, it works really well. But the grow tents these days are still worth the money, at least I think.

If you make your first cabinet, I'd expand to like a 5x5 tent with a 1000w light, or lika 10x5 tent for 2 1000w lights. Still have room for big 20 inch fans mounted on the walls, with portable AC inside too. And about a foot on each side to walk around the canopy.   maybe that's too intense but it's something to aspire to! The 2'7x2'7 is a good size to start with. Though you don't have a lot of room to reach around / see the full canopy, so you might like to go with something slightly larger, and possibly with a 600w light? To start of course . Just make sure you invest in a good inline fan with wide ducting. I'm loving on my 6in 330cfm max fan, and use it on setting 2/3.

There's a little sheriffs badge under neath your user name / info on the full site, to the right of *journal this post*click that and it adds rep. But you have to have enough rep yourself to rep . Don't worry ill give you 150.. 

I would use a lot of google fu for the branch training. It's formally called LST, or low stress training. I'd look into LST Techniques, here or elsewhere if the info is better. I use zip ties instead of string, I find it easier. The whole point of LST is to tie branches down to make them grow out and up, and to keep the indoor light on them as even as possible so the light can be very close without burning any tops, or not getting enough light on another top. I use SCROG to assist with my LST. 

Soil soak just means I drench the soil in water, remove the water that comes out, and then add more water in like 15 mins so the soil is soaked..

I have a set schedule for when i feed and water, unless they look very under fed or over fed I usually don't break that. Sometimes I will adjust a few nutrients to give the plants what I think they need. N P K, or micro nutrients. I usually list when I water with anything like BioWeed, but Cal Mag is used every watering. Except when I begin flushing I use _only_ water. However, I do usually feed 10mL per gal with the food, and 5 mL per gallon with plain water. 

I flush like once every 1.5-2.0 months. But I would like to think I can tell what my plant likes, and that I don't over feed usually, and when I do I am aware. Basically someone new to cannabis growing might make mistakes with soil mixes and feeding routines, so they might want to flush more than me to keep their soil in balance. Just make sure you have a good pH meter, that has a replaceable sensor. And pick up some pH calibration solution with it. It's worth it.


Your cool on the prying dude! Just burning some tunes on a CD for the ride to the hydro store .



ManOfSteel said:


> Don't see a star. Don't have the android app but I'm using a phone. On the full site there is a star with likes?



Totally go on the full site  It's better, for now. The android app is probably pretty new and doesn't have the full features.


----------



## bombasticson (Jul 26, 2012)

hey verde how much water did you water your 5 gals with?


----------



## bombasticson (Jul 26, 2012)

And do you think 10 gal is necessary.. did your roots reach the outside of your pots?


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 26, 2012)

bombasticson said:


> hey verde how much water did you water your 5 gals with?
> 
> And do you think 10 gal is necessary.. did your roots reach the outside of your pots?


I used a 3/4 a gal of water every 5 days for the first few weeks of transplant.. Then a full gallon every 4 days around 3 weeks in, then after that a gallon every 3 days.


Yes the roots reached out side of my pots. I would do 5 gallon unless you have like 8 foot ceilings you want to utilize. You can get a plant 3-4 feet tall in a 5 gallon pot pretty easy. Honestly my plants were small for their pots. I'm fixing that this grow though, bigger plants same pots.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 26, 2012)

So I got the beans in the soil.

BUT, sort of bad news - The white widow seed already broke open, and the cotelyedons were exposed, as was a small tap root forming. So I carefully placed that into a 3 inch deep hole and buried it right side up. We can only hope that it will grow, but it very well might not.

The Confidental Cheese looked great though going in the soil. Yay reserva privada, 100% germ rate with RP so far.

If the White Widow fails to break though the soil and begin photosynthesis before the confidental cheese, then I will germinate a sour kush seed and just let the confidental cheese veg a few more days than the sour kush. 

Cross your fingers for the white widow! Personally, I've always wanted to grow it. 

Oh, and picked up a 400w Hortilux MH for veg once they get in their 5 gal pots.


----------



## noob78 (Jul 26, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> So I got the beans in the soil.
> 
> BUT, sort of bad news - The white widow seed already broke open, and the cotelyedons were exposed, as was a small tap root forming. So I carefully placed that into a 3 inch deep hole and buried it right side up. We can only hope that it will grow, but it very well might not.
> 
> ...


Fingers crossed for your ww. I have Greenhouse white widow, I also always wanted to grow white widow to see what the fuse is all about, and it being a potent strain helps too.


----------



## bombasticson (Jul 26, 2012)

you know you can use your 400 watt from seed.. I use mine and my plants do fine just have it like 2 or more feet away


----------



## ManOfSteel (Jul 26, 2012)

So does that mean you are going to get a 400w MH for part of veg? That would be exciting! I have a 400w MH and a 400 w HPS that I plan on using but I really liked how your T5 200w worked when your PE girls were babies. I am thinking about getting one and then another hood down the line for my multiple room propetual. That is down the road a little bit though as I am getting ahead of myself. As for my room I have 50 dedicated amps and I plan to start small. Probably a 4'X4' because I will be expanding it later so I can fit a mother in there and some babies. Probable final size is going to top out at 6'X6' or 7'X7'. My full space is around 19' 6"X19' 6". I am just trying to plan ahead to have a full veg room,full flower room, and a harvest room. What I don't want to do though is push the wattage more than it has to. One thing I've learned thus far is that it isn't required the better you get at your care of your ladies. I do want 1000w lamps though as I already have a ballast that big.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 26, 2012)

bombasticson said:


> you know you can use your 400 watt from seed.. I use mine and my plants do fine just have it like 2 or more feet away


Yeah I know but I have floros so I'll use them for the first couple weeks to get them established then I'll hit them with the 400w MH at 10-12 inches.



ManOfSteel said:


> So does that mean you are going to get a 400w MH for part of veg? That would be exciting! I have a 400w MH and a 400 w HPS that I plan on using but I really liked how your T5 200w worked when your PE girls were babies. I am thinking about getting one and then another hood down the line for my multiple room propetual. That is down the road a little bit though as I am getting ahead of myself. As for my room I have 50 dedicated amps and I plan to start small. Probably a 4'X4' because I will be expanding it later so I can fit a mother in there and some babies. Probable final size is going to top out at 6'X6' or 7'X7'. My full space is around 19' 6"X19' 6". I am just trying to plan ahead to have a full veg room,full flower room, and a harvest room. What I don't want to do though is push the wattage more than it has to. One thing I've learned thus far is that it isn't required the better you get at your care of your ladies. I do want 1000w lamps though as I already have a ballast that big.


The 1000w lamps are by far the most efficient for lumens per watts. You could get away with more plants with a 1000w. Keep your costs down by using wide ducting with hi powered inline fans. Then use oscillating fans near the canopy and things run surprisingly cool.

Your plan sounds good. You could put everything in one room, and control the smell pretty well. Make some room for your work area, drying area, vegging area and flower area. Use your work area for working on equipment and use it for trimming when that time comes around!



noob78 said:


> Fingers crossed for your ww. I have Greenhouse white widow, I also always wanted to grow white widow to see what the fuse is all about, and it being a potent strain helps too.


Thanks brother! And yeah I'm with you. Have yet to find some White Widow that makes me look twice. So I'll be excited if this girl pulls through. We're going to have some frosty frosty fun if she does .


----------



## ManOfSteel (Jul 27, 2012)

Thanks Sr. Got to get good at doin this first before I want to make the jump to 1000w. I dunno but something to me says walk before you run with all of this and I would truly hate spending on waste especially if I'm wasting those beautiful lumens. 

Sorry about the 400w mh question, very excited to see your girls grow tho. I hope that white widow comes through for ya too. I'm On a phone and didn't see the page updated in between glances at work. 

Last question. What is your first choice on a good journal to check out. 
And I'm leaning towards headband. One of my true all time favorites and I hear the yields are tremendous.


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 27, 2012)

good luck with the WW man. ive had this happen with a couple of my seeds... the roots were like 3-4 inches long and had the greet cotyls showing. i just buried them a lil bit. and they popped right up. =D


----------



## iTop (Jul 27, 2012)

Verde! I have to give you mad props on the Kelp. It's like magic
I got some clones from a friend, blueberry clones  and soaks my starter plugs in the kelp water, and a little bit of rooting hormone
Then dipped the clones in the powder and so on, and it's like they never stopped growing! No stress, no nothings 
Thanks a ton! And good luck with the White Widow. Getting a camera soon


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 27, 2012)

Yep! Looks like the white widow is going to survive! The cotyledons have began photosynthesis. The Confidental cheese is poking up through the soil, still hasn't reached light or began photosynthesis. I'll start the journal when they are both workin their photosynthesis.



chb444220 said:


> good luck with the WW man. ive had this happen with a couple of my seeds... the roots were like 3-4 inches long and had the greet cotyls showing. i just buried them a lil bit. and they popped right up. =D


Thanks! Yeah that's pretty much what happened. It looked crazy  the paper towel *popped* open too.



iTop said:


> Verde! I have to give you mad props on the Kelp. It's like magic
> I got some clones from a friend, blueberry clones  and soaks my starter plugs in the kelp water, and a little bit of rooting hormone
> Then dipped the clones in the powder and so on, and it's like they never stopped growing! No stress, no nothings
> Thanks a ton! And good luck with the White Widow. Getting a camera soon


Hell yeah dude! I love the kelp. Sometimes it doesn't do a whole lot, and other times it does crazy things. It's all about timing the kelp into your cycle. You did good with the transplanting, as the kelp adds a bunch of hormones that helps speed up cell division and root growth. I use it pretty religiously after transplants, and on new seedlings. If the roots are established, and they're growing foliage, the kelp helps speed the foliage growth a little, and just all around makes your plants much more healthy. They seem a little less stressed, and a little more happy with a consistent kelp feed. Kelp + CalMag makes my plants look healthy healthy green.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 28, 2012)

ManOfSteel said:


> Thanks Sr. Got to get good at doin this first before I want to make the jump to 1000w. I dunno but something to me says walk before you run with all of this and I would truly hate spending on waste especially if I'm wasting those beautiful lumens.
> 
> Sorry about the 400w mh question, very excited to see your girls grow tho. I hope that white widow comes through for ya too. I'm On a phone and didn't see the page updated in between glances at work.
> 
> ...


It's cool the 400w should work nice for veg. You could definitely get a 3x3 tent or setup, use a 6 inch gasketed hood with 400 watt ballast and HPS/MH system like me. Run some plants from seed to flower. I'd recommend using a screen for your first grow it's not difficult at all and actually helps a lot.

Then once you feel comfortable to move up to 1000w you can use the 3x3 for a veg tent or a mom tent, and that would be perfect space.

Sorry I get ahead of myself . And sorry I replied to your post last, I noticed you edited it? I saw a list of equipment and I was on the way out the door when replying to the posts so I decided to save yours for later so I could take the time to properly explain things .

For a journal to check out? Just use google on some strains your interested and dig through them, that's a lot of what I do . As for learning materials threads i have a list of those if you'd like. As for my threads.. the Sour Kush is probably a good one to follow. It was a pretty clean grow, no problems really. Great yield too, probably .9g per watt. The tangerine dream journal, that grow sucked. genetics sucked. not a lot to learn there other than tangerine dream sucks. . This pineapple express journal was certainly fun, but the girls didn't get too large with the 200w of floro. This time I'm thinking the 400w of MH should make them the proper size!!


----------



## noob78 (Jul 28, 2012)

ManOfSteel said:


> Thanks Sr. Got to get good at doin this first before I want to make the jump to 1000w. I dunno but something to me says walk before you run with all of this and I would truly hate spending on waste especially if I'm wasting those beautiful lumens.
> 
> Sorry about the 400w mh question, very excited to see your girls grow tho. I hope that white widow comes through for ya too. I'm On a phone and didn't see the page updated in between glances at work.
> 
> ...


I have a headband grow going on now, about 9 days to go to chop and it seems to be a good yielder, for journals check out Sr.'s, if you want to see some waterfarms look up ottermunky's kandy kush, scottyballs, But sr. has very informative journals


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 28, 2012)

yeaa i had forgotten about a few seeds in sum paper towels for a lil over a week. and open up the bag and saw green.... lol. well more like a yellowish green... and at the other end. saw a long fuzzy/hairy lookin root. opend it up and all 3 were growing into the paper towel. lol. hopin it works out for ya!!


----------



## ManOfSteel (Jul 28, 2012)

"I have a headband grow going on now, about 9 days to go to chop and it seems to be a good yielder, for journals check out Sr.'s, if you want to see some waterfarms look up ottermunky's kandy kush, scottyballs, But sr. has very informative journals"

Thanks man. Ya I'm subbed to yours right now. On pg 2 cause I'm. Reading 2 other journals right now as well. I also am going through the motions of rewiring my 19ftX19ft Space. Have. Dedicated wiring and breakers going in! So excited

As for Sr. Verde, in my noob hastiness I deleted my list and a couple hasty things I put down. Stil am just wiring my place so I figure that stuff can wait... for my journal perhaps!?!? I'm reading several journals now and its slow goin because of the curve but its going. Can't thank you enough. As far as the 400w goes, I think that is a really safe bet.I am leaning that direction. As far as build goes, I'm looking to go probably 5X5. I have the room so I want to use it and it will make the first tent I build reusable.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 29, 2012)

Well just saying if you want a 4x4 canopy in a 5x5 space I'd go with a 1000w if not a 600w on a 3x3 or 3.5x3.5.

Light intensity really helps things move along..


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 29, 2012)

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/549681-gl80-reserva-privada-confidential-cheese.html

Here is my new journal. /\

Please keep questions about this journal, or general questions about growing in here. And questions about the new grow/future setup stuff in the new journal . Thanks for following along! Was certainly fun and rewarding.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 29, 2012)

it was a terrific journal and i learned a lot ; thank you for your dedication,time and documentation.


----------



## elgato420 (Jul 29, 2012)

You never said how much you yielded? And have you run any other strains with the same setup for comparison?


----------



## noob78 (Jul 29, 2012)

I agree good journal


----------



## ManOfSteel (Jul 29, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> Well just saying if you want a 4x4 canopy in a 5x5 space I'd go with a 1000w if not a 600w on a 3x3 or 3.5x3.5.
> 
> Light intensity really helps things move along..


 Thank you soo much. That is stuff I don't realize. I want a bigger tent cause I have space but I don't neeed a bigger tent. I'm gonn look into the specs of this run and try and duplicate its size. I'm not running bigger lights so no need for a bigger tent! Will be following your new thread soon. On page 35 of your headband now.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 30, 2012)

ManOfSteel said:


> Thank you soo much. That is stuff I don't realize. I want a bigger tent cause I have space but I don't neeed a bigger tent. I'm gonn look into the specs of this run and try and duplicate its size. I'm not running bigger lights so no need for a bigger tent! Will be following your new thread soon. On page 35 of your headband now.


Yeah you don't need a bigger tent, the larger the tent the less light intensity you will have. Because it's the same amount of lumens, spread over a larger floor. I mean if your doing more than a couple plants you'll want space to walk around them. If your only doing a couple you can cram in some plants and only have access from one side and have a fun time.

So I'd say go big or go normal. 3x3 with a 600w is going to be best bang for your buck likely. The added energy of 200w isn't that much on a powerbill, and it's more efficient than a 400w for lumens per watt. Yet it's still as easy to cool down like a 400w if you just have a few fans and what not.

Inline fans, tents and all that stuff will cost roughly the same whether your running 400w/600w/1000w. For instance my max fan ran me like $200 bucks for 330 cfm, but you can pick up like 900cfm 8 inch duct of the same brand and type for like $320. You could cool 2x 1000w bulbs with a 900cfm 8 inch pretty easy, and I'm cooling a 400w with the 330cfm on setting 2/3. If that gives you an idea. Bulbs are basically the same $ too. A 400w hortilux costs the same as a 250w, and 600w. Then nutrients are way way cheaper if you buy it in the bulk. I usually go through a container of the regular big bloom, and grow big in a single run with 2 plants. If I was running 4 under a 1000w I would get the big jugs and get like 40% off the price per oz for nutrients.

So overall, it's more cost efficient to go up to 600w/1000w if you have the space. It will cost only slightly more to run(electricity), yet will be cheaper if not the same price for initial purchases. Though it will also surely take more of your time to maintain 4 instead of 2.

If your just looking for some good smoke for a hobby like I am i'd suggest the 400w, but if your anything serious about producing a sizeable personal stash I'd go bigger than what I do. I think I calculated the costs and my 400w tent costs maybe $400 less than a 1000w tent with far better equipment with large 20 inch oscillating wall mounted fans. Consider that price difference to be about 2 ounces of buds anywhere, and consider your producing 400-800 grams every 3 months with a 1000w, it's worth it. A 400w hardly keeps up with my medication routine. But I'm a heavy (and safe) medicator. 

*Even if your just starting you can get a 400w setup tent (3x3) and then just use it for a veg tent if you decide to upgrade to a 1000w 5x5 tent (with a foot along the border around the 4x4 screen, it really helps access for tending the garden, being able to garden comfortably is important about this hobby.)* It will just simply cost $$ to buy additional equipment, and buying equipment twice (ballast, inline fans, oscillating fans, bulbs, hose clamps, hood).


Hopefully you can use that info in your decision about your purchase. I honestly wish someone would have explained this stuff before. Electricity and shit, I wasn't used it it, and thought it was more fear mongering and expensive than it actually is. Just realize horticulture companies will just sell shit at high prices regardless of the output rating, just because they know *not everyone has the secure space/permission* to run *high output*/high efficiency equipment, so they buy the *safe option* of *low output*/low efficiency equipment that isn't as efficient and costs nearly the same.

By the way, have you set posts per page to 40 yet in the profile settings? Should make things easier to read.



noob78 said:


> I agree good journal


Thanks dude!



elgato420 said:


> You never said how much you yielded? And have you run any other strains with the same setup for comparison?


I got 6 pint mason jars full of flowers, and 3 full of trim.  Though they will surely shrink in the coming month. I've been smoking it too, so even if I do weigh it, it won't be accurate.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jul 30, 2012)

Damn I was really wanting to know the net dry yield.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 30, 2012)

Sorry, too much info for me . Wasn't a stellar weight or anything, somewhat average because the plants weren't big.

But if you know how much bud can fit in 6 pint mason jars you know how much i yielded .


----------



## North40Farmer (Jul 30, 2012)

Sounds like you made out good! Going to be staying lit for a while..... 6 jars? My guesstimate is about 1oz per pint jar so 6 oz.... 3oz per plant that's great! How dense would you say your buds are from being under a 400 compared to your last light 250 if I remember....


----------



## bombasticson (Jul 30, 2012)

hey can we get a pic of those buds, im sure they looking like candy now


----------



## Pipe Dream (Jul 30, 2012)

North40Farmer said:


> Sounds like you made out good! Going to be staying lit for a while..... 6 jars? My guesstimate is about 1oz per pint jar so 6 oz.... 3oz per plant that's great! How dense would you say your buds are from being under a 400 compared to your last light 250 if I remember....


That is about right, but I know my PE was denser than most buds. Mine weighed 3 oz and filled 2 jars.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 30, 2012)

North40Farmer said:


> Sounds like you made out good! Going to be staying lit for a while..... 6 jars? My guesstimate is about 1oz per pint jar so 6 oz.... 3oz per plant that's great! How dense would you say your buds are from being under a 400 compared to your last light 250 if I remember....


Might be a slight underestimate.. & The nugs are very dense, 2 jars are just full of 2.0-4.0g nuggets. Most jars are 1-2.25 from my estimates/experiences.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jul 30, 2012)

ID say about 6 oz


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 30, 2012)

1.4zips per jar average.. much as I'll say .

Now lets see what we can do with a 400w MH for veg, instead of 200w t5 for veg..


----------



## Traxx187 (Jul 31, 2012)

For these 2 plants when you said fed with _/gal was it 1 gallon for each plant ?


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 31, 2012)

Traxx187 said:


> For these 2 plants when you said fed with _/gal was it 1 gallon for each plant ?


Yep!


The amounts below /gal are for 1 gallon of water. I use 1 gal per plant.


----------



## ManOfSteel (Aug 2, 2012)

Haven't been on here in a few days and bam, the whole shebang! Thanks a ton Sr. 

I jost got done wiring a dedicated 20 amps for a tent. It took a couple days but I'm happy with the results. 

Can I do a 4X4 for a foot around a 3X3 with a 400W MH for veg and a 600 HPS for flower without losing light on the plants?

I really liked your specs for the 1000W and it really got me thinking. I just like the idea of getting to know 2 plants first then working my way up to 4. I probably will upgrade to your 5X5 spec next though even though my hood is big enough and I do have a 1000W Ballast. Will need to run #6 wire first though I think.

Now I just need to build my tent, by my girls and their food an hang my equipment.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Aug 2, 2012)

ManOfSteel said:


> Haven't been on here in a few days and bam, the whole shebang! Thanks a ton Sr.
> 
> I jost got done wiring a dedicated 20 amps for a tent. It took a couple days but I'm happy with the results.
> 
> ...


Yeah you could do a 3x3 for 600w flower. You could do 3.5x3.5 for 600w.. or the 4x4 for 1000. I think the 1000w would be the most efficient though. I think you should look at how to just introduce new equipment without having to tear down the old stuff and buy completely new.

Just remember that to run a specific bulb you'll need a ballast, and a blub, and a hood. The hoods are interchangeable for wattage, but the bulbs and ballasts are not. So if you go from say 400w to 600 watt, you need to swap out the bulbs and ballasts.

As far as the amps, I'm running into an amperage problem when thinking about a 2000w room. I'll have about 18 amps dedicated to 2000w, then I need another 4-5 or so for the dehumidifier and another 5-6 for the air conditioning. I'm thinking the room might not be set up for 30-40 amps though. You sound like your familiar with wiring electricity. What would be the best way to test/figure out the amperage to a room? I'm familiar around main panels and sockets and stuff I just don't know the steps to diagnose, or figure out max load/amperage. Thanks.


----------



## ManOfSteel (Aug 2, 2012)

Start by conducting a breaker check with a lamp or radio switched on connected to the plugs. Identify which breakers you are using per outlet. Then...
Wattage = Voltage X Amperage
120 Volts X 20 Amps (breaker) = 2400W 
However National Electric code states you should not exceed 80% so it becomes 2400 X .8 = 1920 total watts allowed. Just add and enter your info into the equation.
As you see there is wiggle room. The closer you get to full load, the hotter your wires, equipment, outlets get. If your in an old place like me, I strongly suggest you double check and stay safe. I'm going to upgrade the wiring to a #6 AWG wire when I can which will then allow me to run 50 Amps. I'm not there yet, but I want to be. I have about a good amount of my equipment and knowledge. Just workin on getting all the rest and I am confident it will go just fine. Just need thee duckets to get this thing rolling!


----------



## Sr. Verde (Aug 3, 2012)

Good info, thanks! So if I did have 40 amps I would likely want to run 1x 1000w light per circuit, and then run like a dehumidifier with one light, and the air conditioning on the other light?


Especially good info about the heat, I didn't think about that. I'll stay safe.


----------



## growman27 (Aug 11, 2012)

The strain does seem to grow quite quickly... The PE I had was about 2 feet before she was switched to flower. At the end of her run she was pushing 4 feet. (about 2 feet in 10 weeks)


----------



## CAone (Aug 11, 2012)

Great grow and journal Verde, I went through the whole thread, you grew some lovely plants. I feel passion is a huge factor in a successful grow. Also, I don't know if I missed it, but what was your yield?


----------



## bombasticson (Aug 11, 2012)

you started the new thread yet?


----------



## Sr. Verde (Aug 12, 2012)

bombasticson said:


> you started the new thread yet?





Sr. Verde said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/549681-gl80-reserva-privada-confidential-cheese.html
> 
> Here is my new journal. /\





CAone said:


> Great grow and journal Verde, I went through the whole thread, you grew some lovely plants. I feel passion is a huge factor in a successful grow. Also, I don't know if I missed it, but what was your yield?


thanks  next ones will be better!


Sr. Verde said:


> I got 6 pint mason jars full of flowers, and 3 full of trim.  Though they will surely shrink in the coming month. I've been smoking it too, so even if I do weigh it, it won't be accurate.



[ten characters...]


----------



## Traxx187 (Aug 21, 2012)

So I only have a 600 mh but will it hurt my seedlings?


----------



## Sr. Verde (Aug 21, 2012)

Just keep it much farther away than your normally would and gradually lower it as they get more foliage and roots.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Aug 29, 2012)

30 days in the jars.. smelling awesome, tasting awesome.. I still think this stuff tastes and smells similar to a more fruity version of maui wowie.. 













Some nuggets going into an 8... was so pretty had to take a couple shots before someone smokeded em up .


----------



## Traxx187 (Aug 30, 2012)

So when you add nutes do you add nutes then correct the ph or do you ph correct the water first. Then add your nutes?


----------



## Sr. Verde (Aug 30, 2012)

Nutrients have their own concentrated pH and can change your main solutions pH accordingly. Short answer: add nutes, then pH correct.

example: Throw in that Cal Mag, then Grow big, Then big Bloom, then a dash of tiger bloom, then your bio weed... shake it all up, put in the sensor, leave it for a minute to get accurate, and then add your ph down (or up), shake, and retest until you are in the proper range 6.3-6.8 ... go for more acidic in veg, more base in flower.. This way the acidity in veg helps nitrogen uptake (vital for foliage), and leaning for more base ph in flower for better uptake of P, Ca, and Mg which starts to be more important in the later stages of flower..


----------



## Traxx187 (Aug 30, 2012)

Sweet sounds good thanks


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 2, 2012)

great ph info!!


----------



## Sr. Verde (Sep 3, 2012)

Here's an infographic on the nutrient uptake and it's relation to pH.


----------



## Outlawd15 (Sep 4, 2012)

That moment you smoke the freshly finished hung to dry test bud of pineapple express as you're putting them in the jar..

Fuck yes. So tasty! I'll post pics to my thread when I stop being lazy.


----------



## Traxx187 (Oct 25, 2012)

what is the chance of someone having the same pheno or plant that looks alike ? or whats a pheno?


----------



## Sr. Verde (Oct 25, 2012)

Traxx187 said:


> what is the chance of someone having the same pheno or plant that looks alike ? or whats a pheno?


Check out the breeder sub forum for more info.. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phenotype

Smoke a bowl and learn about all that biology.


----------



## Traxx187 (Oct 26, 2012)

thanks Verde !


----------

